# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Nimimerkin käyttö

## kuukanko

> (anteeksi, käytän mielummin henkilöiden oikeita nimiä jos vain mahdollista)


Foorumilla esiinnytään nimimerkeillä ja siksi keskustelussa on syytä käyttää nimimerkkejä. Oikeat nimethän eivät ole julkista tietoa, vaan niiden näkeminen edellyttää rekisteröitymistä. Sitten asia on tietysti eri, jos käyttäjän nimimerkki on sama kuin oikea nimi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Foorumilla esiinnytään nimimerkeillä ja siksi keskustelussa on syytä käyttää nimimerkkejä. Oikeat nimethän eivät ole julkista tietoa, vaan niiden näkeminen edellyttää rekisteröitymistä. Sitten asia on tietysti eri, jos käyttäjän nimimerkki on sama kuin oikea nimi.


Voisin itse asiassa täydentää tätä keskustelua pienellä kommentilla (kuukanko voinee siirtää foorumia itseään käsittelevään viestiketjuun?). Ehkä se avaa ainakin yhden näkökulman aiheeseen.

Esimerkiksi allekirjoittaneen nimimerkki on sama kuin nimi. Liittyessäni foorumille päätin esiintyä omalla nimellä, koska minulla ei ole mitään salattavaa -- erityisesti kun en työskentele joukkoliikennealalla. Mutta päätin silti ottaa nimimerkiksi oman nimeni kirjoitettuna yhteen ja pienaakkosin. Tämän tarkoitus on se, että en välttämättä halua että Google löytää suoraan nimellä kaikki ikinä tänne kirjoittamani kommentit joita nykyään on pitkälle toista tuhatta: siitäkään huolimatta että niille jotka tänne ovat jo joka tapauksessa eksyneet ja tätä lukevat voin vapaasti esiintyä nimelläni.

En hermostu, jos joku epähuomiossa kirjoittaa nimeni auki normaalisti, mutta pidän parempana nimimerkkini käyttöä.

Allekirjoittaneella on toki etuna varsin yleinen etu-/sukunimiyhdistelmä, jolla löytyy helposti niin ala-asteen hiihtotuloksia kuin hifilaitemyyjiä ja vastaavia eikä kukaan ikinä pääse kuitenkaan selvyyteen kuka nimikaima on minkäkin esiintymän takana.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Foorumilla esiinnytään nimimerkeillä ja siksi keskustelussa on syytä käyttää nimimerkkejä. Oikeat nimethän eivät ole julkista tietoa, vaan niiden näkeminen edellyttää rekisteröitymistä. Sitten asia on tietysti eri, jos käyttäjän nimimerkki on sama kuin oikea nimi.


Foorumille virkamiehinä tai vastaavina toimenhaltijoina selvästi työtehtävistään koskevista tai työtehtäviinkin läheisesti liittyvistä asioista kirjoittavia kehottaisin kirjoittamaan asiansa kunnollisella allekirjoituksella, missä yhteydessä näkyy tämän työtehtävä tai virkanimike. Nyt tänne kirjoittelee useita kuntien tai kuntayhtymän virkamiehiä "joukkoliikenneharrastajiksi" naamioituneena käyttäen mitä kirjavimpia nimimerkkejä. Ulkopuolistenkin olisi syytä saada oikea tieto siitä, kuka ja missä asemassa oleva väittelee mm. ammattiasioista. Usein esitetään sellaista tietoa, jota ihan kuka tahansa "bussiharrastaja" (maallikoista puhumattakaan) ei aivan helpolla voi saada selville mistään.

----------


## vristo

> Foorumille virkamiehinä tai vastaavina toimenhaltijoina selvästi työtehtävistään koskevista tai työtehtäviinkin läheisesti liittyvistä asioista kirjoittavia kehottaisin kirjoittamaan asiansa kunnollisella allekirjoituksella, missä yhteydessä näkyy tämän työtehtävä tai virkanimike. Nyt tänne kirjoittelee useita kuntien tai kuntayhtymän virkamiehiä "joukkoliikenneharrastajiksi" naamioituneena käyttäen mitä kirjavimpia nimimerkkejä. Ulkopuolistenkin olisi syytä saada oikea tieto siitä, kuka ja missä asemassa oleva väittelee mm. ammattiasioista. Usein esitetään sellaista tietoa, jota ihan kuka tahansa "bussiharrastaja" (maallikoista puhumattakaan) ei aivan helpolla voi saada selville mistään.


Sallinet, että esitän eriävän mielipteen tähän asiaan. 

Nämä virkamiehet, suunnittelijat ja päättäjät, kuten myös joukkoliikenteen tuotantotason ammattilaiset, kirjoittelevat tänne nimenomaan "joukkoliikenneharrastajina" (vaikkakin ammatillista näkemystäkin on), sillä harrastajafoorumihan tämä on mitä suurimmassa määrin. He siis kirjoittavat omia yksityisiä ajatuksiaan ja näkemyksiään, jotka eivät välttämättä edusta heidän tai heidän edustamansa viraston yms. virallista kantaan. Siksi nimimerkin käyttökin on perusteltua, enkä näe tarpeelliseksi kovin viralliselta kalskahtavan oikea nimen ja tittelin käyttöä allekirjoituksessa. On hienoa, että niinkin monet joukkoliikenneharrastajat ovat päässeet näinkin merkittäviin työtehtäviin ja korkeaan asemaa kuin nykyään.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen vriston kanssa samoilla linjoilla.

Jlf:llä ei käsittääkseni ole yhtään varsinaista yrityksen tai kunnallisen laitoksen edustajaa. Monilla forumeilla on tällaisia työnantajan edustajia, jotka osallistuvat keskusteluun ja jakavat tietoa ihan työajalla. Tällöin heidän tekstinsäkin edustaa yrityksen taikka vastaavan näkemystä.

Jlf:lle kirjoittaa hyvin suuri ja kirjava joukko sekä ammattilaisia että harrastajia ja muuten vaan kiinnostuneita, myös poliittisia päättäjiä tai sellaiseksi pyrkiviä. Minä soisin muuten, että keskusteluun osallistuisi entistä enemmän ihan "tavallisia" joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, että saisi kuulla mielipiteitä sellaiseltakin, joille joukkoliikenne on ihan vaan joukkoliikennettä. Heillehän sitä tehdään.

Joka tapauksessa ne kirjoittajat, jotka työskentelevät ammatikseen joukkoliikennealalla, on kyse sitten kuljettajasta, liikennesuunnittelijasta tai esimiestasosta, ovat myös yksityishenkilöitä ja yksityishenkilöinä heillä on oikeus mielipiteisiinsä ja myös sen kirjoittamiseen tänne. Ei olla Pohjois-Koreassa. Käsitykseni on myös, että monen ammattilaisen esimiehet ovat alaistensa jlf-keskusteluista tietoisia. Nimimerkki ei ole naamioitumista, se on netin käytäntö. Naamioitumista olisi se, jos 339-DF:n takaa paljastuisi käyttäjätiedoista joku Oiva Temmi (tietysti niitäkin on), mutta kyllä ainakin ne ammattilaiset, jotka minä tunnen, ovat rekisteröineet ihan oman nimensä henkilötietoihin.

Kun luin Rattivaunun viestin ensimmäisen kerran, siinä puhuttiin mielestäni jotain myös salaisuuksien vuotamisesta. Nyt ei enää puhuta, ehkä viestiä on muokattu. Joka tapauksessa en muista, että jlf:llä olisi liikesalaisuuksista koskaan kirjoiteltu. Kunnallisella puolella varsinaisia salaisuuksia ei tietenkään ole, virkamiesten työ on aina sillä tavoin julkista, että siitä pitäisi voida kertoa ulospäin. Eri juttu sitten, kuinka paljon joku virkamies haluaa kertoa julkisuuteen, mutta kiellettyä se ei ole ja esimerkiksi kysyttäessä on kai suurin piirtein pakko vastata.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kun luin Rattivaunun viestin ensimmäisen kerran, siinä puhuttiin mielestäni jotain myös salaisuuksien vuotamisesta. Nyt ei enää puhuta, ehkä viestiä on muokattu.


Ei ole puhuttu missään vaiheessa mistään sen tapaisestakaan. Eli jos jaksaisit pysytellä asialinjalla kuten yleensä se on teikäläiseltä onnistunut.

----------


## Markku K

> Muistaakseni Kouvo on lanseerannut tämän metrokioski-nimityksen. Pitäisi kai kysyä häneltä.


Eikös foorumin periaatteisiin kuulu, että täällä ei esiinnytä tekaistuilla nimillä? Ja jos esiinnytään, niin nimimerkki suljetaan. Kouvon nimimerkin takaa löytyvä O.Oiko ei ole todellinen henkilö, vaikka on kirjoitellut toista tuhatta viestiä tänne. Tuli nyt selviteltyä kun tuota Kouvon puskasta huutelua on tullut seurattua riittävän pitkään. Ylläpidolle voin vastailla privasti.

----------


## Albert

> Eikös foorumin periaatteisiin kuulu, että täällä ei esiinnytä tekaistuilla nimillä? Ja jos esiinnytään, niin nimimerkki suljetaan. Kouvon nimimerkin takaa löytyvä O.Oiko ei ole todellinen henkilö, vaikka on kirjoitellut toista tuhatta viestiä tänne. Tuli nyt selviteltyä kun tuota Kouvon puskasta huutelua on tullut seurattua riittävän pitkään. Ylläpidolle voin vastailla privasti.


Minäkin olen kirjoittanut näköjään lähes 1900 viestiä. Mutta en ole "tunnistettu jäsen". Joskus kai todettiin, että on mahdotonta enää päästä moiseksi, kun on niin tarkkaa. Mutta sitten kuitenkin mainitsemasi O Oikot ja ties ketkä huseeraavat täällä.
Mutta kai kaikki on niin kuin ylläpitäjä haluaa.

----------


## sm3

Tosiaan on varsin ikävää että jotkut täällä käyttävät keksittyä nimeä, kun suurinosa muista (minä mukaan lukien  :Wink: ) käyttävät oikeaa nimeä. Oikean nimen näkyminen häiritsee minua joskus (mutta pistää toki aina harkitsemaan mitä kirjoittaa) joten koen hyvin ikävänä että kun itse kaikesta epäluuloisuudestani huolimatta olen antanut tänne oikean nimeni niin sitten joku esiintyy tekaistulla nimellä.  :Icon Frown: 

Eikö Olli Oiko ole muuten aika ilmiselvästi tekaistun oloinen nimi?  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosiaan on varsin ikävää että jotkut täällä käyttävät keksittyä nimeä, kun suurinosa muista (minä mukaan lukien ) käyttävät oikeaa nimeä. Oikean nimen näkyminen häiritsee minua joskus (mutta pistää toki aina harkitsemaan mitä kirjoittaa) joten koen hyvin ikävänä että kun itse kaikesta epäluuloisuudestani huolimatta olen antanut tänne oikean nimeni niin sitten joku esiintyy tekaistulla nimellä. 
> 
> Eikö Olli Oiko ole muuten aika ilmiselvästi tekaistun oloinen nimi?


Kouvolla sentään on fiksut jutut, vaikka kirjoittaakin tekaistun nimen takaa. Keksittyjä nimiä on muillakin, suurin osa vähemmän fiksuja kirjoittajia taikka tahallisia provosoijia. Keksittyjä nimiä tiedän olevan myös eräillä HKL:n työntekijöillä, jotka lähinnä seuraavat keskusteluja eivätkä itse osallistu.

Sellaisiakin foorumeja on, joissa nimimerkki on määrätty samaksi kuin kirjoittajan oikea nimi. Kyllä se varmaan vaikuttaa keskustelun tasoon. Jostain syystä moni luulee, että nimimerkin takaa voi suoltaa kaikenlaista sellaista, jota ei päin naamaa kehtaisi sanoa. Mä ainakin yritän pitää mielessä, että joka kerta kun jotain kirjoittaa, on sen oltava sellaista, että sen uskaltaisi ja kehtaisi sanoa myös nokatusten. En tiedä, onnistunko siltikään aina...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikö Olli Oiko ole muuten aika ilmiselvästi tekaistun oloinen nimi?


Tähän tapaukseen en osaa ottaa kantaa, mutta mutu-perusteella on vaikea tuomita mitään "luovankaan" oloista nimeä keksityksi. Itse opin tämän jo yläasteella laskiessani oppilaskunnan vaalien tuloksia. Joukossa oli yksittäisääniä ties mille keksityille nimille. Niitä jouduttiin hylkäämään roppakaupalla. Muutta yllätykseni oli suuri kun kerran samassa koulussa kävelikin vastaan henkilö, jolla oli oikeasti nimi joka oli vastikään tullut diskatuksi vaalissa muiden "keksittyjen" nimien joukossa. Äänisaalis olisi ollut vaivainen yksi ääni, joten ei sillä lopputulokseen ollut mitään merkitystä eikä tämä "oikeusmurha" koskaan tullut laajempien piirien tietouteen, mutta itseä nolotti vallan vietävästi, kun olin luottanut pelkkään stereotypiaan ettei kenelläkään koulussamme voi mitenkään sellaista nimeä olla. Se oli terveellinen opetus, joka on pysynyt mielessä siitä lähtien.

Tästä syystä kenenkään nimeä ei oikein voi suoralta kädeltä tuomita keksityksi ellei todella varmista huolella, että näin on. No, ehkä ilmeisimmät kirosanat ja varsinkin niiden törkeimmät yhdistelmät voisi otaksua nimiksi kelpaamattomiksi, ainakin Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan, mutta mistä sitä tietää mitä mikäkin yksittäinen sana jossain eksoottisessa kielessä tarkoittaa.

----------


## Markku K

No sen verran voin avata, että nimen takana olevalla todellisella henkilöllä (O.O.) ei ole tekemistä JLF:n kirjoitusten kanssa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:11 ----------




> Kouvolla sentään on fiksut jutut, vaikka kirjoittaakin tekaistun nimen takaa. Keksittyjä nimiä on muillakin, suurin osa vähemmän fiksuja kirjoittajia taikka tahallisia provosoijia. Keksittyjä nimiä tiedän olevan myös eräillä HKL:n työntekijöillä, jotka lähinnä seuraavat keskusteluja eivätkä itse osallistu.


Muistan hyvin kun jokunen vuosi sitten ylläpito sulki saman tien erään nimimerkin joka oli tekaistulla nimellä. Miksi linjaus ei nyt pitäisi? Lisäksi vielä po. HKL:n työntekijät. Ei muuta kuin kuutamolle jos ei uskalla tällä foorumilla omalla nimellä esiintyä.

----------


## zige94

> Minäkin olen kirjoittanut näköjään lähes 1900 viestiä. Mutta en ole "tunnistettu jäsen". Joskus kai todettiin, että on mahdotonta enää päästä moiseksi, kun on niin tarkkaa. Mutta sitten kuitenkin mainitsemasi O Oikot ja ties ketkä huseeraavat täällä.
> Mutta kai kaikki on niin kuin ylläpitäjä haluaa.





> No sen verran voin avata, että nimen takana olevalla todellisella henkilöllä (O.O.) ei ole tekemistä JLF:n kirjoitusten kanssa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:11 ----------
> 
> Muistan hyvin kun jokunen vuosi sitten ylläpito sulki saman tien erään nimimerkin joka oli tekaistulla nimellä. Miksi linjaus ei nyt pitäisi? Lisäksi vielä po. HKL:n työntekijät. Ei muuta kuin kuutamolle jos ei uskalla tällä foorumilla omalla nimellä esiintyä.


Menee jo aikalailla OT:n puolelle, mutta pakko itsekkin tähän jotain sanoa:

Kyllä itsekkin tiedän täältä muutamia jotka kirjoittavat tekaistuilla nimillä, mutta asiallisesti kuitenkin. Kuukanko myös tietoinen näistä, mutta jostain syystä ei ole puuttunut asiaan, vaikka sääntöjen mukaan pitäisi omilla nimillä kirjoittaa, ja aikasemminkin potkittu pihalle täältä *EI omilla nimillä* kirjoittavat. Mikäs nyt on muuttunut? Itse arvostan kovasti sitä, jos käyttäjä kirjoittaa omalla nimellään, ei tekaistulla.

----------


## kuukanko

Markku K:n yksityisviestillä antaman selostuksen perusteella kouvon käyttäjätunnus on suljettu väärän nimen vuoksi.

----------


## hylje

Minä olen koulukuntaa että nimetön teksti on tärkeä ja vaalittava arvo keskustelussa. Nimetön teksti kun seisoo omalla arvollaan, eikä se voi roikkua kirjoittajansa vaikutusvallan varassa. On kuitenkin ennen kaikkea palstan ylläpidon juttu, millä lähtökohdalla palstalle saa osallistua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä olen koulukuntaa että nimetön teksti on tärkeä ja vaalittava arvo keskustelussa. Nimetön teksti kun seisoo omalla arvollaan, eikä se voi roikkua kirjoittajansa vaikutusvallan varassa. On kuitenkin ennen kaikkea palstan ylläpidon juttu, millä lähtökohdalla palstalle saa osallistua.


Olen molemmista asioista samaa mieltä kuin Hylje. Mutta en allekirjoita kuitenkaan sitä, että Kovuon käyttäjätunnus on suljettu. Itse olen sillä kannalla, että tuntemattomana esiintyminen on hyväksyttävää, jos esiintyminen on selvästi asiallista ja tuo sekä keskusteluihin että foorumiin kokonaisuudessaan lisäarvoa. Samasta syystähän käytäntönä on sulkea omalla nimellään esiintyvän kirjoittajan tunnus, jos kirjoittaminen on asiatonta. Toisin sanoen, sallitun kriteerin tulee olla sisältö, ei se, kuka jotain kirjoittaa.

Perustelen kantaani parilla asialla.

Ensinnä tekninen näkökohta, johon Janihyvärinen jo viittasi. Epäilen vahvasti, että foorumilla on nytkin kirjoittajia, jotka ovat olleet sen verran ovelia, että ovat valinneet oikeaksi nimekseen tekaistun nimen, joka kuitenkin on niin tavallinen, ettei sitä osata epäillä tekaistuksi. Epäilyille antaa aihetta ensinnä se, ettei henkilön profiilissa ole mitään muita tietoja kuin nimi ja toiseksi se, että netissä on kohtalaisen luotettavasti haettavissa henkilöitä erilaisista lähteistä, eikä mikään löytyvä tieto anna tukea sille, mitä jollain nimellä kirjoitetaan. Tämä ei ole exakti testi, mutta pidän todennäköisyyttä varsin hyvänä. Lisäksi tekaistun nimen käyttöä tukee se, että kirjoitukset ovat sellaisia, ettei oman nimen käyttö ole henkilölle eduksi. Ja jos keskustelu kääntyy todellisen henkilön suuntaan, tekaistuksi epäillyn kirjoittajan viestitys loppuu.

Toinen perusteluni on yksilönsuoja. Suomi on pieni maa, jossa erityisesti joukkoliikenteen alalla on pienet piirit. Työpaikalla ja toimeentulolla on helppo kiristää. Rehellinen ihminen ei halua toimia työssään epärehellisesti tai muuten väärin, ja hänellä on luontainen halu ja pyrkimys totuuteen. Mutta jos hän kertoo totuuden tai kieltäytyy tekemästä väärin, edessä voivat olla potkut ja alan sisällä hoidetaan suhteilla henkilölle työllistymisen esto. Tiedän, että näin toimitaan, ja korkeallakin tasolla olevat henkilöt käyttäytyvät minun mielestäni halveksittavalla tavalla yrittäessään estää sitä, että heidän vihaamansa henkilö saisi töitä ainakaan omalla alallaan.

Lehdistössä on lähdesuoja. Netissä sama asia on mahdollisuus puhua totta nimettömänä, jotta ei joudu väärin toimivien uhriksi. Esimerkiksi Hesari julkaisee harkinnan mukaan mielipidekirjoituksia nimimerkillä, vaikka lähtökohtana on esiintyminen omalla nimellä. Tällaisissa tapauksissa todellinen henkilö on toimituksen tiedossa, mutta koska toimituksella on lähdesuojan velvollisuus, kirjoittaja uskaltaa antaa nimensä toimitukselle. Tämän foorumin kohdalla rekisteröityneellä käyttäjällä ei ole lähdesuojaa, koska muut rekisteröityneet käyttäjät näkevät henkilötiedot.

Minä en tiedä, kuka Kouvo on oikeasti, mutta minusta tunnuksen sulkemiselle ei ole perustetta. Ainakaan ennen sitä, että ylläpito keskustelee henkilön kanssa. Yhteydenhän häneen saa yksityisviestillä. Jos tuntemattomana esiintyvällä on pätevä perustelu valinnalleen, minusta sellainen käyttäjä on hyväksyttävä käyttäjä. Mutta tietenkin tämä arviointi jää ylläpidon ja todellisen henkilön välille, aivan kuten lehden toimittaja ja lähdesuojan haluava päättävät asian keskenään.

Kaiken edellä olevan kirjoitan huolimatta siitä, että itse olen vahvasti sen kannalla, että tulee esiintyä omalla nimellä. Siksi allekirjoitan joka viestini nimelläni. Koska lähtökohtani on, että jos on jotain, mitä ei voi omalla nimellä sanoa, sitä ei ole tarpeenkaan sanoa. Mutta maailma ei ole mustavalkoinen ja ehdoton, ja siksi hyväksyn ja ymmärrän, että voi olla ja on tilanteita, joissa oman nimen piilottaminen on perusteltua.

Ja lopuksi sanon vielä senkin, että vastakohta tälle kaikelle on se, että käytetään vääryyden hyväksi tietyn aseman tuomaa auktoriteettia. Kuten Hylje kirjoitti. Itse asiassa olen sitä mieltä, että siitä on maailmassa ollut paljon enemmän vahinkoa kuin nimimerkkien taakse piiloutumisesta.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen samaa mieltä. En ole tutustunut Kouvon kirjoituksiin, mutta jos hänen viestinsä ovat olleet asiallisia ja olennaisia osia keskustelussa, on minusta kohtuutonta poistaa hänet, vaikka henkilö ei näyttäisikään omaa nimeään.

----------


## zige94

Huomasin juuri, ettei tuolla rekisteröitymis kohdassa jossa hyväksytään säännöt, puhuta mitään oman nimen käyttämisestä. Ainoastaan kun kysytään nimeä niin mainitaan etä etu- ja sukunimi on pakollinen tieto joka näytetään kaikille rekisteröityneille käyttäjille. Kuukanko, virallinen kanta tähän, ja missä mainitaan että oikean nimen käyttö pakollinen?

Tietenkin suomen laki pistää joitakin rajoituksia tähän, mutta niihin en ota tässä nyt kantaa, kun en pykälä ja sana tarkkaa näitä muista.


EDIT: Ei mitään, täällähän asiasta on maininta: http://jlf.fi/f18/6-joukkoliikennefoorumin-saannot/ <--Tuon voisi linkata tai lisätä sinne rekisteröityimis paikkaan, vai mitä sanoo ylläpito?

----------


## sm3

Minusta säännöt koskevat kaikkia. Jos Kouvo olisi saanut kirjoittaa väärällä nimellä niin meidän muiden olisi pitänyt saada vähintään estää oman nimen näkyminen profiilissa.  :Wink: 

Ymmärrän että jollakin HKL:n työntekijällä joka tätä foorumia seuraa muttei osallistu keskusteluun ollenkaan on oikeus käyttää väärää nimeä jos se on ylläpidon tiedossa ja asiasta sovittu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse olen sillä kannalla, että tuntemattomana esiintyminen on hyväksyttävää, jos esiintyminen on selvästi asiallista ja tuo sekä keskusteluihin että foorumiin kokonaisuudessaan lisäarvoa.


Tässä tapauksessa kaikki eivät pitäneet keskustelua asiallisena. Kouvon kirjoitukset olivat usein vähintäänkin raflaavia, joidenkin mielestä välillä jopa rienaavia. Omalla nimellä voi mielestäni esittää jyrkkiä kannanottoja, mutta ei väärällä nimellä.

Sama pätee totuuden kertomiseen. Jos on saanut työstään tms. jotain tietoa, niin sen levittäminen ei ole moraalisesti oikein, jos ei sitä uskalla tehdä omalla nimellä. En halua jlf:stä vuotosivustoa, jolla julkaistaan salaisia asiakirjoja, vaan asiallisen keskustelupaikan, jolla kerrottava tieto on julkista faktaa. Monet alalla työssä olevat eivät saa keskustella työstään sosiaalisessa mediassa, mutta siihen ei vaikuta se, kirjoitetaanko tieto omalla nimellä vai tekaistulla nimellä.

Vaikka jotkut "ovelasti" laittavat profiilin väärän nimen, niin he ottavat aina riskin siitä, että tunnus suljetaan, jos asia paljastuu.

Laatulehdistössäkin muuten nimettöminä julkaistuja kirjoituksia on varsin vähän ja usein niihin liittyy jonkinlaisia henkilökohtaisia tragedioita.

----------


## vristo

Lisäksi toisen henkilön nimen käyttö henkilötiedoissaan on minusta arveluttavaa.

Oliko konepäällikkö Olli Oiko muka jäsenemme?

http://www.aanimeri.fi/index.php?q=g...g2_itemId=9156

Kyllä älähtäisin itsekin, jos joku muu esiintyisi julkisesti Risto Vormalana, sillä olen ainoa maailmassa oleva sen niminen henkilö. Taiteilija-isoisäni vaihtoi aikanaan (1920-luvulla) sukunimensä Virtasesta Vormalaksi ja kaikki parinkymmentä Vormala-sukunimiset henkilöt ovat sukulaisiani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:56 ----------

Muutin oman allekirjoitukseni nimimerkki "Rattivaunun" ehdottamaan muotoon, jossa näkyy nimeni sekä asemani. Haluan tällä tavoin olla mahdollisimman tarkkaan sanomisieni takana vastuullisena (ja vastuullisen) foorumin jäsenenä.

----------


## risukasa

Työkaveri huikkasi eilen käytävällä, että aijai, ollaanko sitä foorumilla väärällä nimella. Totesin että ei, kyllä se nimi sieltä profiilista löytyy. No muistinpa väärin, eipä löytynytkään. Toivottavasti vaihtohakemus menee läpi, olen jo vuosikaudet esiintynyt omalla nimelläni muualla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itse olen myös sen kannalla, että mitä ei uskalla omalla nimellään ääneen tuoda julki, ei sitä tänne tarvitsekaan kirjoittaa. Anonyymit palstat ovat anonyymejä varten. Niissä voi käydä räksyttämässä ja aukomassa suutaan puun takaa. Ei joukkoliikennekeskustelussa pitäisi olla mitään sellaista asiaa, eikä mitään niin henkilökohtaista, ettei sitä voi mielipiteenään esiin tuoda. Se vähä tieto, mitä minusta googlettamalla löytyy, Facebook-, LinkedIn ja Pixbox-tilit, krhm... "muutaman" vuoden päivityksiä odottanut nettiportfolio, ja tietenkin jlf.fi-kirjoitukset, jotka olen alusta alkaen tehnyt omalla nimelläni, ovat jotakuinkin kaikki mahdollinen tieto, mitä minusta netissä on. Tämän enempää ei ihmisestä tarvitsekaan tulla 17 vuodessa digitaalista jälkeä, ja tämä pysyy kontrollissani niin kauan kuin minusta ei aleta levitellä tekaistuja juttuja (vaan miksi kukaan sellaista haluaisikaan). Pidän huolen, että näissä ei ole mitään sellaista tietoa, jota en uskalla täällä tai muualla näyttää, onhan Facebook- ja netin ulkopuolisen elämän ystävissänikin muutama joukkoliikennefoorumilainen. En tietenkään tarkoita, että kaikkien täällä kirjoittavien pitäisi ihan näin avoimia olla!  :Wink: 

Mutta jälki jää joka tapauksessa, kirjoitti salanimen takaa tai ei. Muistaakseni jopa joissain foorumien työkaluissa on mm. IP-tunnistin, jonka avulla ylläpito ja moderoija löytää esimerkiksi kahdella tunnuksella kirjoittavat (varoituksena niille, jotka tällaista harrastavat tai suunnittelevat). Ja jos tulee vaikkapa tilanne, jossa viranomainen kiinnostuu, saa viranomainen sen henkilöllisyyden kuitenkin myös selville lähes joka ikisessä tapauksessa. Tämän vuoksi pidän henkilöni mieluummin oikeana ja näkyvänä myös internetissä. Bonuksena pidän myös huolen siitä, etten itse tee typeryyksiä.  :Smile: 

Omasta mielestäni nimimerkki Kouvon napakat kirjoitukset olivat ihan ok tänne, mutta toki, jos nimi on tekaistu, pitää niille hyvillekin kommenteille piste laittaa. Kaikki ovat kuitenkin tänne tervetulleita omalla nimellään, myös nimimerkki Kouvon takaa kirjoitteleva ihminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:22 ----------




> Työkaveri huikkasi eilen käytävällä, että aijai, ollaanko sitä foorumilla väärällä nimella. Totesin että ei, kyllä se nimi sieltä profiilista löytyy. No muistinpa väärin, eipä löytynytkään. Toivottavasti vaihtohakemus menee läpi, olen jo vuosikaudet esiintynyt omalla nimelläni muualla.


Ha! Tunnus kiinni ja heti!

Heh!  :Very Happy:  Ei vaan, toivottavasti nimenvaihto hoituu. Ja toivottavasti muut tekevät samoin ja korjaavat, jos vuosia sitten on erehtynyt tekemään samoin. Muistakaahan, että nimi ja muut tiedot siellä linkin takana näkyy vain foorumilaisille.

----------


## tlajunen

Täällä on mainittu, että HKL:n tai jonkin muun instanssin työntekijällä on "perusteltu" oikeus käyttää keksittyä nimeä, mikäli ei kirjoita foorumille lainkaan. Tätä en ymmärrä, sillä voihan foorumia lukea täysin vapaasti ilman minkäänlaista rekisteröitymistä.

On myös annettu ymmärtää, että kirjoitusten tasolla olisi jokin merkitys sille, saako esiintyä väärällä nimellä. Mielestäni asioiden ei kuulu liittyä toisiinsa, vaan väärällä nimellä esiintymisen tulisi aina olla kiellettyä. Toisaalta: oikealla nimellä kirjoittaminen ei myöskään saa korottaa tunnuksen sulkemiskynnystä, mikäli kirjoittaa asiattomuuksia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Täällä on mainittu, että HKL:n tai jonkin muun instanssin työntekijällä on "perusteltu" oikeus käyttää keksittyä nimeä, mikäli ei kirjoita foorumille lainkaan. Tätä en ymmärrä, sillä voihan foorumia lukea täysin vapaasti ilman minkäänlaista rekisteröitymistä.


Hyvä pointti! Ehkä tällainen poikkeuskäytäntö johtuu kuvista ja muista asioista, mihin rekisteröitymättä ei pääse käsiksi.




> On myös annettu ymmärtää, että kirjoitusten tasolla olisi jokin merkitys sille, saako esiintyä väärällä nimellä.


Ainakaan Kouvon tapauksessa näin ei minun luullakseni tehty, vaan toisen jäsenen/toisten jäsenten aktiivisuus vaikutti tunnuksen sulkemiseen. Itse en usko, että kirjoitusten tasolla olisi mitään muuta merkitystä kuin että asiallista keskustelijaa on vähän vaikea epäillä, vaikka oikea nimi olisikin epäilyttävä. Tottakai rääväsuiden oikeat nimet tarkistetaan herkemmin ja tällöin myös muutkin kuin moderaattori ja ylläpito aktiivisoituu nimen tarkastuksessa.




> Toisaalta: oikealla nimellä kirjoittaminen ei myöskään saa korottaa tunnuksen sulkemiskynnystä, mikäli kirjoittaa asiattomuuksia.


Eikä varmasti sitä teekään. Luulen, että muutaman asiattomuuksien takia suljettu tunnus on rekisteröity oikeille nimille. Rumaksi rasismikeskusteluksi äityneen offtopic-politiikkaketjun ansiosta lähtöpasseja saaneilla oli ainakin omia nimiä tunnustensa takana. Ja myös tilapäisesti suljettujen tunnusten takana on ollut henkilöjä omilla nimillään.

----------


## ultrix

Entäs jos kouvo oli tilanteessa, jossa hän asemansa vuoksi joutui käyttämään nimimerkkiä, jotta hän voi vapaasti esittää mielipiteensä ilman että hänen mielipiteensä tulkittaisiin hänen taustayhteisönsä mielipiteeksi? Sananvapaus kuuluu kaikille, myös sellaisille, joiden esimies ei ole "ilahtunut" alaisensa mielipiteistä. Välttämättä ei tarvitse paljastaa mitään yrityssalaisuuksia (esim. kouvo ei koskaan ole muistaakseni tehnyt sellaista), jotta esimies repii pelihousunsa.

----------


## sm3

> Entäs jos kouvo oli tilanteessa, jossa hän asemansa vuoksi joutui käyttämään nimimerkkiä, jotta hän voi vapaasti esittää mielipiteensä ilman että hänen mielipiteensä tulkittaisiin hänen taustayhteisönsä mielipiteeksi? Sananvapaus kuuluu kaikille, myös sellaisille, joiden esimies ei ole "ilahtunut" alaisensa mielipiteistä. Välttämättä ei tarvitse paljastaa mitään yrityssalaisuuksia (esim. kouvo ei koskaan ole muistaakseni tehnyt sellaista), jotta esimies repii pelihousunsa.


Kai Markku K:lla (joka tämän Kouvo jutun tavallaan aloitti) oli lähettää ylläpidolle niin hyvät perustelut sitten. Olen kyllä utelias tietämään mitkä ne perustelut olivat kun ei kai annettu Kouvolle edes tilaisuutta selvittää asiaa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä tällainen poikkeuskäytäntö johtuu kuvista ja muista asioista, mihin rekisteröitymättä ei pääse käsiksi.


Ei tuollaista poikkeuskäytäntöä ole. Kaikki väärällä nimellä olevat tunnukset suljetaan, jos minä tai ylläpito huomaamme asian. Tosin jos jollakin tunnuksella vain luetaan foorumia, niin kukaan tuskin kiinnostuu nimimerkin taustoista niin paljoa, että selvittäisi onko nimi oikea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Periaatteessa joku voi rekisteröityä vain selvittääkseen, minkä nimisiä henkilöitä tänne kirjoittelee. Foorumiin kirjautumaton ei sitä tietoa näe kuin oman nimen käyttäjätunnuksekseen valinneiden kohdalla. Esimerkiksi minut on kutsuttu lehtihaastatteluihin tänne kirjoittelemieni viestien innostamana. Huomasin, että toimittaja oli tänne rekisteröitynyt käyttäjä, joka ei itse tänne kirjoittele.

----------


## j-lu

> Entäs jos kouvo oli tilanteessa, jossa hän asemansa vuoksi joutui käyttämään nimimerkkiä, jotta hän voi vapaasti esittää mielipiteensä ilman että hänen mielipiteensä tulkittaisiin hänen taustayhteisönsä mielipiteeksi?


Näinpä. Itse en olisi edellisessä duunissani voinut koskaan kirjoittaa omalla nimelläni mitään sen suuntaista, että "kuntien kaavoitusmonipoli pitää purkaa", koska olisi tullut huutia kumppaneilta ja johdolta. Internetin hienous on siinä, että siellä voi testata ajatuksiaan ja keskustella ilman taustalastia: tyyliin, että "totta kait grynderin kätyri on tuota mieltä".

Mutta ilmeisesti myös jlf kaipaa Kouvon terävänäköisten havaintojen sijaan enemmän perusteetonta lätinää Onnibusin TES:n rikkomisista sun muuta oman edun puolustamista muita mustamaalaamalla. Onneksi on muitakin palstoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei tuollaista poikkeuskäytäntöä ole.


Hyvä! Näin toivoinkin. Ja meinasinkin aloittaa lauseen "Jos näin olisi..."

Ymmärrän myös hyvin, jos kaikkia uusia rekisteröityjä tunnuksia ei käydä täikammalla läpi, vaan vasta kirjoittelevista kiinnostutaan sen mukaan mitä kirjoittaa ja minne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:14 ----------




> Mutta ilmeisesti myös jlf kaipaa Kouvon terävänäköisten havaintojen sijaan enemmän perusteetonta lätinää Onnibusin TES:n rikkomisista sun muuta oman edun puolustamista muita mustamaalaamalla. Onneksi on muitakin palstoja.


Mielestäni on käynyt oikein hyvin selväksi, ettei tunnuksen sulkeminen ollut kiinni Kouvon kirjoituksista, vaan päinvastoin, Kouvon tunnushan oli auki todella pitkään eikä kukaan epäillyt foorumin sääntöjen vastaisuutta ennen kuin jollain oli ilmeisesti asiasta enemmän tietoa. Mielestäni ihan oikea ratkaisu ja reilua omalla nimellä kirjoittavia kohtaan oli, että tunnus suljettiin, vaikka itsekin pidän Kouvon kirjoituksista.

Raja se on mustamaalauksilla ja muilla perusteettomilla lätinöillä täälläkin ja sen kaltaisista viesteistä voi aina ilmoittaa ylläpidollle/moderaattorille. On niistä turhista lätinöistä esim. trollauksista ja jankuttamisesta ennenkin varoituksia sadellut.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Entäs jos kouvo oli tilanteessa, jossa hän asemansa vuoksi joutui käyttämään nimimerkkiä, jotta hän voi vapaasti esittää mielipiteensä ilman että hänen mielipiteensä tulkittaisiin hänen taustayhteisönsä mielipiteeksi? Sananvapaus kuuluu kaikille, myös sellaisille, joiden esimies ei ole "ilahtunut" alaisensa mielipiteistä. Välttämättä ei tarvitse paljastaa mitään yrityssalaisuuksia (esim. kouvo ei koskaan ole muistaakseni tehnyt sellaista), jotta esimies repii pelihousunsa.


Tämä on kieltämättä hyvä pointti, ja varsinkin joukkoliikenneala on täynnä erilaisia hyväveli-verkostoja. Siksi avoin keskustelu voi olla vaikeaa joissakin tilanteissa. Minulle tämä ei ole ongelma, koska en työskentele alalla. Mutta ihan tasan tarkkaan en kyllä lähtisi puhumaan (lähes) mitään oman toimialan tai työnantajan asioista, koska niissä minulla on lojaliteettivelvoite työnantajaa kohtaan. Ei sillä että eri mieltä olisinkaan. Tosin sen verran olen viime aikoina vapautunut, että saatan Facebookissa laittaa linkkejä  positiivisiin työnantajaa liippaaviin juttuihin silloin kun on aito halu olla ylpeä työnantajastaan.

----------


## Markku K

> Kai Markku K:lla (joka tämän Kouvo jutun tavallaan aloitti) oli lähettää ylläpidolle niin hyvät perustelut sitten. Olen kyllä utelias tietämään mitkä ne perustelut olivat kun ei kai annettu Kouvolle edes tilaisuutta selvittää asiaa... .


Minä en tiedä mitä ylläpito on Kouvon kanssa puhunut/kirjoitellut tai miten Kouvo on asiaa selvittänyt.

Mutta näissä ei-omalla nimellä esiinnyttäessä pitää erottaa toisistaan 
- väärällä/tekaistulla nimellä esiintyminen 
ja 
- nimenomaan toisena henkilönä esiintyminen

Kouvon nimimerkin takana esiinnyttiin nimellä joita on suomessa yksi (asia selvitetty). Eli tapaus oli törkeämpi kun se että esiinnytään villevirtasena joita lienee muutama tuhat.
Epäilyt henkilön väärästä nimestä heräsi, kun nimimerkki jatkuvasti kirjoitti tyyliltään sellaista tekstiä jota ei tavallisesti näe kenenkään "omiin nimiinsä" kirjoittavan.

Itse en hyväksy että tällä foorumilla, jonka linjaus on omalla nimellä esiintyminen, kirjoitellaan *toisen henkilön nimissä*.

Edit: toivotan kuitenkin nimimerkki Kouvon takana olevan henkilön kernaasti tervetulleeksi keskustelemaan tälle foorumille, mutta omalla nimellä. Nimimerkki saa tietysti olla mitä vain.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Rehellisyyden nimissä kerrottakoon het kättelyssä, että en lukenut tämän ketjun kaikkia kommentteja läpi.

Mitä itse nimimerkin käyttöön nettikirjoittelussa ja/tai mielipidepalstojen osalta tulee, se on mielestäni vähän kaksiteräinen miekka. Hyvä esimerkki tästä on VR:n intran Verstas, jossa edellytetään oman ja oikean nimen käyttöä. Tilanne VR:n tai minkä tahansa muun yhtiön keskustelupalstoilla on kimurantti, mikäli esimerkiksi kritiikkiä ei voi kirjoittaa anonyymisti. Toinen vaihtoehto on saada työnantajalta kenkää, mikäli alentuu kritisoimaan työnantajaa jostain yleisesti tiedossa olevasta asiasta. VRLeaksin osalta puolestaan mun oli pakko toimia omalla nimellä jo pelkästään siksi, että saitilla olisi edes jonkinlainen katu-uskottavuus; jos olisin kirjoitellut nimimerkin suojista VR:n ongelmiin liittyviä juttuja ja julkaissut ne jossain ilman "brändiä", kukaan ei olisi uskonut asioita tosiksi.

Itse ajan avoimuuden periaatteita yhteiskunnassa ja viestinnässä, mutta haluaisin rajoittaa yksilötasolle ulottuvia avoimuusperiaatteita. Jos joku haluaa ilmaista mielipiteensä jostain, suotakoon se hänelle. Hän voi tehdä sen mielestäni nimimerkin takaa. Sen sijaan jos joku haluaa puuttua yhteiskunnan rakenteellisiin ongelmiin ja haluaa niihin muutosta, on mielestäni vähintään kohtuullista, että häneltä edellytetään oman nimensä tuomista julki. Mikään ei ole niin helppoa kuin rutista ja huudella puskista. Sen sijaan paljon vaikeampaa ja haastavampaa on tehdä se omalla nimellä ja julkisesti, enkä siis viittaa nyt vain VRLeaksiin, vaan vaikkapa WikiLeaksiin tai esimerkiksi Jussi Halla-ahon blogiin. Jussi Halla-aho kirjoittaa omalla nimellään sellaisista asioista, joista yleensä puhutaan kahvipöydissä, mutta joista ei saisi tässä demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa puhua julkisesti.

Demokratia, avoimuus ja julkisuus ovat sellaisia asioita, joita tässä yhteiskunnassa on vaikea hahmottaa kokonaisuutena saati, että keskimääräinen taatelintallaajaa ymmärtäisi edes kymmenystä siitä, kuinka tärkeitä asioita nämä ovat. Toisaalta tiedon avoimuus on tiettyyn rajaan asti yksi demokratian onnistumisen peruspilareista. Liika avoimuus on sekin hankala asia. Nämä ovat monipiippuisia juttuja, joihin ei ole yhtä eikä kahta yksiselitteistä vastausta. Jonkinlainen kultainen keskitie pitäisi keksiä jollain aikavälillä. Siihen minä en pysty, eikä siihen pysty kaksi ihmistä.

Mulla on paljon kavereita duunissa poliisissa ja teen poliisin kanssa paljon yhteistyötä mm. VR:n sekoiluiden osalta. Jos istumme joskus poliisin kanssa palaverissa, en voi tarjota poliisille riippumattomuuden vuoksi kahvikupillista, jotta tutkinta ei vaarannu. Sen sijaan voin tarjota poliisille lämmintä kaljaa tai kylmää leipää. Onko tämä sitten jees? Minun mielestä ei. Tai ABC:n kanta-asiakasalennusten kieltämiset poliiseilta, mutta ei muilta, kuten esimerkiksi taksi- tai bussikuskeilta.

Nyt lipsahti komeasti ohi alkuperäisen otsikon ja meikä lähtee nyt kuikkimaan tonniysiä Loviisaan. Palataan siis.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jussi Halla-aho kirjoittaa omalla nimellään sellaisista asioista, joista yleensä puhutaan kahvipöydissä, mutta joista ei saisi tässä demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa puhua julkisesti.


En tiedä, mitä kirjoituksia tarkoitat, mutta tietääkseni kansanedustaja Halla-aho ei ole puhunut mistään sellaisesta aiheesta, josta muut olisivat vaienneet. Sen sijaan kyseinen kansanedustaja on käyttänyt kirjoitustapaa, jota moni muu ei käyttäsi, ja tästä hyvästä edustaja on saanut myös tuomionsa, ihan korkeimman oikeuden siunauksella. Mielestäni uskonrauhan rikkominen ja kiihottaminen kansanryhmää vastaan ei ole mikään saavutus, vaan kertoo enemmänkin siitä, että kyseinen henkilö ei osaa keskustella asiasta oikeasti, vaan alentuu - mahdollisesti tahallisesti huomiota saadakseen - tasolle, joka ei kuulu kahvipöytien ulkopuolelle, eikä sivistyneessä porukassa edes niihin kahvipöytiin. Samaa Suomen lakia sovelletaan vaikkapa suuryrityksiä vandalismilla rankaiseviin liikkeisiin: Ronald McDonald -patsaan varastaminen on vastoin lakia ja näin ollen väärin, vaikka taustalla olisikin hyvä tarkoitus.




> Tai ABC:n kanta-asiakasalennusten kieltämiset poliiseilta, mutta ei muilta, kuten esimerkiksi taksi- tai bussikuskeilta.


Miksei yrittäjä voisi antaa alennuksia toiselle yrittäjälle? Onko poliisikin sitten mielestäsi vain yritys, jos vertaat poliiseja ja taksi- tai bussikuskeihin? Poliisi on viranomainen ja huomattavasti erilaisessa asemassa kuin muut huoltoasemalla asioivat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksei yrittäjä voisi antaa alennuksia toiselle yrittäjälle? Onko poliisikin sitten mielestäsi vain yritys, jos vertaat poliiseja ja taksi- tai bussikuskeihin? Poliisi on viranomainen ja huomattavasti erilaisessa asemassa kuin muut huoltoasemalla asioivat.


Poliisi on viranomainen ja alennuksen antaminen sillä perusteella on lahjontaa, vaikkakin pienimuotoista. Mutta kuitenkin. Poliisillakin tosin voi yksityishenkilönä olla S-etukortti eikä sen perusteella saatu alennus ole lahjontaa.

Ihmettelen kyllä sitä, miten kärkkäästi kaikki Suomessa juoksevat tällaisten erityisryhmäalennusten perässä ja suorastaan odottavat niitä. Ilmeisesti palveluiden hinnat ovat niin kovat, että alennukset koetaan tarpeellisiksi, jotta niihin olisi varaa? Mutta jokuhan nekin alennukset maksaa korkeampana hintana. Tässä maassa kynitään puhtaaksi tavallinen keskiluokkainen, keskituloinen, keski-ikäinen palkansaaja. Ei ihme että "halpayritykset" (Onnibus, Lidl, Ryanair jne.) vetoavat: "kaikille opiskelijahinta" on aika reilu value proposition, joka vaikuttaa houkuttavan asiakkaita laidasta laitaan. Varsinaisen alennuksen puuttuminen ei haittaa, jos hinta on samalla tasolla. Ja ne jotka eivät alennusta saisi tykkäävät myös.

Oletteko muuten miettineet, miten kävisi jos VR:n ja Matkahuollon opiskelija-alennus olisi superreilu 90 % ja mikä vaikutus sillä olisi lippuhintoihin? Vieläkö joku muukin kuin opiskelijat matkustaisivat? Mikä olisi hintamielikuva? Miten kävisi myynnin ja tuloksen? (Vinkki: romahtaisiko?)

----------


## Tidtabell

Itse olen täällä lähinnä vain lukijana ja nautin, jos täällä käydään mielenkiintoista depattia tai keskustellaan joukkoliikenteen kehityksestä. En ole koskaan kaivannut keneltäkään nimiä, koska olen kyllä itse pannut merkille, että kellä on asiallista sanottavaa aiheesta ja kenellä ei.

Lisäksi täytyy sanoa, että useimmilla täällä on sellainen tietämyksen taso, että välillä ihan perus julkisen liikenteen käyttäjää yllättää.

----------


## 339-DF

Sääntömuutokseen 19.12. liittyen kysyisin, miten pitkää siirtymäaikaa tässä noudatetaan. Ts. mihin mennessä profiiliin on korjattava oma oikea nimi ennen kuin häätö tulee?

----------


## kuukanko

Oman nimen sääntö on ollut foorumin alusta lähtien. Jos minä tai ylläpito saamme tietoomme, että jonkun käyttäjän nimi ei ole oikea, tunnus suljetaan (näitä tapauksiahan on jo ollut).

----------


## Kani

> Laatulehdistössäkin muuten nimettöminä julkaistuja kirjoituksia on varsin vähän ja usein niihin liittyy jonkinlaisia henkilökohtaisia tragedioita.


Ammattipiireissä niitä kutsutaan pääkirjoituksiksi. Niissä tragikoomiset sedät muodostavat henkilökohtaisista tragedioistaan lehden muka-yhteisiä mielipiteitä.

----------


## Koala

Onko Rane-nimiset trollit jotenkin sääntöjen ulkopuolella? Hyvää viihdettä, ei sillä...

----------


## Kani

> Onko Rane-nimiset trollit jotenkin sääntöjen ulkopuolella? Hyvää viihdettä, ei sillä...


Koska Rane Kantokoski -nimistä henkilöä ei tässä maailmassa ilmeisestikään ole, sellaista ei pitäisi olla silloin täälläkään. Voisiko Orwell, joka lähetti Rane Kantokosken keskuuteemme, kertoa, miksi ansaitsemme tämän viihdeshown? Ja mikä Orwellin esivaltainstanssi haluaa meidän kuluttavan aikamme Ranen kanssa inttämiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska Rane Kantokoski -nimistä henkilöä ei tässä maailmassa ilmeisestikään ole


Siis ei ole vai ei ilmeisestikään ole? Jos joku esittää todisteet, että ko. nimistä henkilöä ei ole, tunnus suljetaan.

----------


## Nak

Väestörekisterikeskuksen mukaan nimi Rane on annettu aikojen saatossa muutamalle kymmenelle. Ja koko maailmassa saman lähteen mukaan on tällä hetkellä 66 Kantokoskea, joten onhan silloin hyvinkin mahdollista, että nimim Kantokoski on juurikin se joka väittää olevansa  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis ei ole vai ei ilmeisestikään ole? Jos joku esittää todisteet, että ko. nimistä henkilöä ei ole, tunnus suljetaan.


Ei tuollaista asiaa pysty aukottomasti todistamaan, ja sen tiedät itsekin. Ehdotan, että näet asian toisin päin: koska on syytä epäillä, että nimi on keksitty, nimimerkki todistakoon kohtuullisesti ettei näin ole. Tuon todistelun hoidatte tietysti keskenänne.

Nykyisin Google on omalla tavallaan aika armoton. Sieltähän ei "Rane Kantokoskea" löydy lukuunottamatta yhtä joukkoliikenneaiheista anonyymiä hittiä nyt joulukuulta. On epäuskottavaa väittää, että todistetusti netissä aktiivisesta henkilöstä ei löytyisi yhtäkään hittiä.

Kääntäen tänne voisi ilmeisesti rekisteröityä myös Hannu Hanhena. Milläs kukaan todistaa, ettei tällaista henkilöä ole olemassa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Koska Rane Kantokoski -nimistä henkilöä ei tässä maailmassa ilmeisestikään ole, sellaista ei pitäisi olla silloin täälläkään. Voisiko Orwell, joka lähetti Rane Kantokosken keskuuteemme, kertoa, miksi ansaitsemme tämän viihdeshown? Ja mikä Orwellin esivaltainstanssi haluaa meidän kuluttavan aikamme Ranen kanssa inttämiseen.


Saanen huomauttaa, että foorumin sääntöihin juuri tehtiin päivitys, joten puhuttakoon joka tapauksessa X. Kantokoskesta.

----------


## Kantokoski

Minun täytyy ilmeisesti esitellä itseni. Teen sen vaikka Elmolle tai Anterolle - esim. jossakin tilaisuudessa.

Olen kieltämättä viljellyt sarkasmia siellä ja täällä, mutta en missään määrin ole "trollannut". Pois se minusta. Nyt jatkossa jos nyt vakavasti keskityttäisiin asiaan, ja mietitään miten yhdessä saisimme aikaan parempaa kiskoliikennettä. Se vaatii kompromisseja sekä muiden ajatuksien kunnioittamista kaikilta osapuolilta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kyllä tuo tuore räksytys Kivenlahden metro -ketjussa vähän trollaamiselta haiskahtaa. Ainakin toivon mieluummin, että se on trollaamista kuin sitä "huumoriasi".

----------


## GT8N

> Olen kieltämättä viljellyt sarkasmia siellä ja täällä, mutta en missään määrin ole "trollannut".


Uskotko oikeasti näin?

Viestiketjuissa haukut avoimesti nimillä esiintyjiä, kuten Anteroa ja Vesaa:



> Hmm. Tämä keskustelu näyttää olevan oiva esimerkki kuinka varsinainen fossiilipolttoaine-kellokas Vesa Nurminen "hävisi" keskustelun.


Ja sen jälkeen kehtaat sanoa:




> Se vaatii kompromisseja sekä muiden ajatuksien kunnioittamista


Jos olisin moderaattori, bannit olisi jo napsahtaneet.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Osasyy, miksi annan nimeni näkyä kaikille on se, etten kirjoita niin kutsuttua scheissea. Antaa muiden huudella puskista, jos ei ole tarpeeksi tietoa asioista, jotta niitä voisi tuoda asiallisesti esiin, tai jos muuten vain pelottaa. Kenellekään lukijalle ei jääne epäselväksi kumpi kirjoitus kannattaa lukea, nimellä kirjoitettu, omiin kokemuksiin ja omaan ymmärrykseen perustuva vai nimimerkillä kirjoitettu, arvailuihin ja heittoihin perustuva tai ilmiselvä trolli.

----------


## GT8N

Tällä foorumilla on käsittääkseni tarkoitus kekustella joukkoliikenneasioista asia-argumentein eikä solvata muita kirjoittajia, kun asioista ei ole samaa mieltä tai ne eivät miellytä. Tämän onneksi valtaosa näyttää omaksuneen, mutta valitettavasti osalle se näyttää olevan vaikeaa.

Nimimerkki Kantokosken heittämä henkilökohtaisuuksiin menevä herja mm. viestistä #96 poistettussa osassa olisi vähintään varoituksen arvoinen asia. Ylläpito vetäköön johtopäätökset.

Nukun kyllä yöni hyvin vaikka täällä ei keskityttäisi muuhun, kuin henkilökohtaisiin solvauksiin ja panetteluun. Periaatteen tasolla kuitenkin ärsyttää joidenkin nimimerkkien mellastaminen foorumilla, vaikka he ovat itse osoittaneet toistuvasti sopimattomuutensa käyttäytymällä epäasiallisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nukun kyllä yöni hyvin vaikka täällä ei keskityttäisi muuhun, kuin henkilökohtaisiin solvauksiin ja panetteluun. Periaatteen tasolla kuitenkin ärsyttää joidenkin nimimerkkien mellastaminen foorumilla, vaikka he ovat itse osoittaneet toistuvasti sopimattomuutensa käyttäytymällä epäasiallisesti.


Ylläpito on muistaakseni luvannut sulkea sellaiset tunnukset, joiden takaa todistettavasti paljastuu muunniminen henkilö kuin mitä tietoihin on ilmoitettu. Nyt olisi tilaisuus saada Seba-Kantiksen tunnus suljettua, sillä tuo viimekertaisin täyttää jo kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkit, jolloin voisit tehdä rikosilmoituksen. Poliisi sitten IP-osoitteen avulla selvittäisi kirjoittajan. Ylläpito voisi sitten verrata esitutkintapöytäkirjasta löytyvää nimeä jlf:lle ilmoitettuun ja sulkea tunnuksen.

Sinänsä ymmärrän kyllä, että Kantis saa mellastaa täällä aika rauhassa, sillä onhan niitä trolleja hauska lukea.

----------


## sub

> Nyt olisi tilaisuus saada Seba-Kantiksen tunnus suljettua, sillä tuo viimekertaisin täyttää jo kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkit, jolloin voisit tehdä rikosilmoituksen. Poliisi sitten IP-osoitteen avulla selvittäisi kirjoittajan. Ylläpito voisi sitten verrata esitutkintapöytäkirjasta löytyvää nimeä jlf:lle ilmoitettuun ja sulkea tunnuksen.


IP-osoitteen avulla ei poliisi voi virallisesti todentaa kirjoittajaa, vaan siihen tarvitaan konkreettisempi näyttö. Poistettua viestiä en ole nähnyt, mutta yleisesti sanoisin, että tällä foorumilla ei ole esiintynyt sellaisia kunnianlouksen tunnusmerkit täyttäviä viestejä, että viranomainen ylipäätään kiinnostuisi asiasta. Vaikka tuo toiminta nyt vaikuttaa aika lapselliselta ja trollaushenkiseltä, niin en tätä nyt sentään poliisiasiana pitäisi, joku kohtuus sentään.

----------


## 339-DF

IP-osoite ei toki paljasta kirjoittajaa, mutta Seba kellonajoista päätellen kirjoittaa kotoaan, joten ei poliisi siihen selvittelyyn mitään CSI-menetelmiä tarvitse, tavallinen kuulustelu riittää. Lähipiirin kokemusten perusteella voin todeta, että kunnianloukkausjutuissa poliisilla tuntuu riittävän halua ja resursseja kyllä. Miksi, sitä en osaa sanoa.

Jlf-läpät onneksi ovat, kuten sanot, yleensä sellaisella tasolla, joka ohitetaan olankohautuksella ja joka ei täytä kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkkejä. Kuitenkin tässä tapauksessa herjattiin kanssakirjoittajaa ja esitettiin loukkaavia vihjailuja hänen seksuaalisuudestaan. GT8N, kuten järkevät aikuiset ihmiset yleensäkin, osaa tosin jättää tuollaiset omaan arvoonsa, joten tuskin tässä poliisiin on kukaan turvautumassa.

Ja Seban henkilöllisyys selviää kohta muutenkin, jos hänen väitetyt yhteydenottonsa HKL:ään pitävät paikkansa. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että kukaan rohkenisi lähestyä viranomaisia tekaistun nimen turvin ja kun kirjeenvaihto luonnollisesti on julkista, niin sieltähän me saamme kohta pyytämällä hänen nimensä tietoomme. Tosin rohkenen silti epäillä, ettei hänen tunnustaan suljeta, kun ei aiemmistakaan törttöilyistä ole mitään seurannut.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tosin rohkenen silti epäillä, ettei hänen tunnustaan suljeta, kun ei aiemmistakaan törttöilyistä ole mitään seurannut.


Foorumin säännöissähän on mainittu varoitukset, mutta ei sitä, kuinka monta varoitusta johtaa käyttäjätilin sulkemiseen tai tilapäiseen sulkemiseen. Luulisi, että eräs viime kuukausina foorumilla riehunut nimimerkki olisi saanut jo muutamankin varoituksen kirjoituksistaan, jo pelkästään kohdan 8 sekä netiketin noudattamattajättämisen perusteilla, ja ainakin tunnuksen tilapäisen sulkemisen. Mielestäni on melko merkillistä, että tunnus on vielä käytössä. Samasta syystä olen ihmetellyt muutaman eri nimimerkin, kuten Sebastinin ja Rennen, melko vapaita ja pitkäkestoisia mesoamisia täällä.

Ehkä nämä eivät kuitenkaan ole sellaisia tapauksia, joihin sääntöjen viimeinen kappale viittaa: "_Sääntöjä rikottaessa moderaattorit voivat siirtää, muokata tai poistaa viestejä. Tarvittaessa he myös antavat varoituksia, poistavat väärinkäytettyjä oikeuksia tai äärimmäisessä tapauksessa sulkevat tunnuksen._"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nimimerkin takaa kirjoittaminen kuuluu tämän foorumin perusperiaatteisiin ja mm. minä teen niin. Kaikki rekisteröityneet käyttäjät kuitenkin näkevät toisten rekisteröityneiden käyttäjien oikeat nimet, minkä tarkoituksena on juuri estää anonyymiyden verhon takaa tehdyt ylilyönnit. Tällä foorumilla ei edellytetä, että jäsenet olisivat julkisuuden henkilöitä, joiden nimi olisi tuttu muualtakin kuin tältä foorumilta, joten jos toisen käyttäjän nimi ei tunnu tutulta, on siihen vain tyydyttävä.


Ymmärrät aivan varmasti, että kysymys ei ole siitä, että valitaan käyttäjänimeksi nimimerkki, vaan siitä, että henkilötietoihin kirjataan tekaistu nimi. Foorumin rekisteröitymiskäytäntö on sellainen, ettei henkilötietoihin merkittyä nimeä tarkisteta, joten foorumilla voi olla ja ollaan anonyymisti. Ellei näin olisi, tapaus Kouvoa ei olisi ollut.

Tähän ei tarvita pohdintaa julkisuuden henkilöstä. Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti siitä, että anonyyminä eli tekaistulla käyttäjänimellä ja muutenkin puutteellisin henkilötiedoin voi kirjoitella foorumilla ilman vastuuta. On esimerkiksi mahdollista rikkoa lakia, koska kirjoittaja tietää, ettei voi jäädä kiinni. Sellainen varsin selkeä tapaus oli Kantokosken viesti, jossa hän haukkumistarkoituksessa kirjoitti GT8N:n olevan mm. homo. Ylläpito poisti viestin, mutta rikos oli jo tapahtunut.

En tiedä, mikä on ylläpidon vastuu tällaisissa tapauksissa. Mutta kyse ei ole lehdistön lähdesuojasta, koska viesteillä on vain jälkikontrolli. Lehdistö on ratkaissut asian siten, että julkaistavaksi pääsevältä tekstiltä edellytetään, että toimituksella on tieto kirjoittajan todellisesta henkilöllisyydestä. Onko ehkä niin, että kun te (tämän foorumin ylläpito) ette tätä edellytä, otatte vastuun itsellenne kun tekaistun nimen takana olevaa henkilöä ei saada selville? Jos itse pyörittäisin foorumia, selvittäisin vastuukysymyksen ja edellyttäisin, että rekisteröityminen voi tapahtua vain todellisilla ja riittävän luotettavasti todennettavilla henkilötiedoilla. Riippumatta siitä, mitä laki vähimmäisvaatimuksena edellyttää. Riittävä todennus lehdistölle on esim. HS:n tapauksessa katuosoite.




> Jos petterin viestit tuossa ovat trollaamista ja henkilökohtaisuuksia, niin sitten samaan on syyllistynyt paljon moni muukin. Minusta noissa ei ainakaan ollut henkilökohtaisuuksia ja jos viestit ovat trollaamista, niin sitten ne ovat niin hienostunutta sellaista, ettei sitä erota aidosta keskustelusta.


En väitäkään, että Petteri on ainoa trollaaja. Se, mitä pitää hienostuneena, on luonnollisesti makuasia. Näyttää vain siltä, että hienostuneisuuden raja vaihtelee henkilöiden mukaan. Petterille on sallittua sellainen, joka ei ole sallittua minulle, jos vastaan mielestäni samalla mitalla.

Henkilökohtaisuuskin tuntuu olevan venyvä käsite, kuten henkilöön puuttumisen suvaitseminen. Suvaitseminen varmaan saakin olla vaihtelevaa, tulkitaanhan sitä yleisestikin. Viimeksi kirjailija Anja Snellmanin tapauksessa, jossa vallitsevan käytännön mukaan katsotaan, että julkisuuden henkilön tulee hyväksyä yksityisyyden rajautuminen muihin henkilöihin verrattuna.

Sen sijaan henkilöön meneminen viestissä on minusta täysin yksiselitteistä. Jos toisen esittämää asiaa arvioi sillä perusteella, että asian on esittänyt kyseinen henkilö, on menty henkilöön, ei pitäydytty asia-argumentoinnissa. Henkilöön meneminen ei sinänsä ole kiellettyä, mutta se vaan ei ole asiakeskustelua. Keskustelu kääntyy silloin epäolennaiseen, mistä monet tämän foorumin lukijat ja jäsenet eivät ymmärtääkseni pidä. Mutta on teidän (ylläpidon) asianne, miten sallitte epäasiallista henkilöön käyvää kirjoittamista.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Petterille on sallittua sellainen, joka ei ole sallittua minulle, jos vastaan mielestäni samalla mitalla.


Mitä tarkkaan ottaen tarkoitat "sallitulla"? Toivottavasti et ainakaan sekoita keskenään sitä, kun kuukanko vastaa olevansa eri mieltä kanssasi siihen, että kuukanko sanoisi pitävänsä tekstiä foorumille sopimattomana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tarkkaan ottaen tarkoitat "sallitulla"? Toivottavasti et ainakaan sekoita keskenään sitä, kun kuukanko vastaa olevansa eri mieltä kanssasi siihen, että kuukanko sanoisi pitävänsä tekstiä foorumille sopimattomana.


En tarkoita, että Kuukankon omastani poikkeava mielipide tarkoittaisi, että olen kirjoittanut jotain sopimatonta. Enkä ajattele tässä ketään yksittäistä sallijaa, vaan yleisesti sitä fiilistä, jonka koen. Ehkä oikeastaan siltä itseltään, jolle samalla mitalla vastaan.

Toisaalta kyllä olen ehkä samaa mieltä itsekin. Jonkun sebatterikosken tyyli on vähemmän asiallinen, ja siihen sopii sitten kevyt huutelu. Lukijat sellaiseen tottuvat, eikä ole yllätys, että sitä tulee. Mutta jos minusta on lukijoiden ja sebatterikosken itsensäkin mielestä syntynyt asiallisen kirjoittajan mielikuva, niin vähemmän asiallisen läpän heittäminen tuntuu sitten sopimattomalta. Vaikka se olisi ihan samaa, mihin kevyen kirjoittajan kanssa on totuttu. Siis vähän niinkuin siten, että jokaisen tulisi pitää oma tyylinsä. Ja jos siitä poikkeaa, se on pahasta, ei se absoluuttinen taso.

Hmm. Oisko tämä vähän kuin kuluttajansuojakysymys.  :Wink:  Ei saa pettää itsestään muodostunutta tuotekokemusodotusta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti siitä, että anonyyminä eli tekaistulla käyttäjänimellä ja muutenkin puutteellisin henkilötiedoin voi kirjoitella foorumilla ilman vastuuta.


Ulkomaisella nettisaitilla (kuten tämä foorumi) niin voi tehdä hyvin pitkälle omalla nimelläänkin, jos ei syyllisty törkeään rikokseen. Siksi ylläpidon ja moderaattorin tehtävä on täällä puuttua asiattomuuksiin.




> Petterille on sallittua sellainen, joka ei ole sallittua minulle, jos vastaan mielestäni samalla mitalla.


Voitko antaa esimerkkejä, missä petterille on sallittu sellaista, mitä sinulle ei? Yritän pitää tasapuolista linjaa moderoinnissa, joka on riippumaton omista mielipiteistäni, mutta en väitäkään, että pystyisin vuodesta toiseen noudattamaan täsmälleen samaa linjaa. Siksi mielelläni otan palautetta vastaan kehittääkseni toimintaani moderaattorina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ulkomaisella nettisaitilla (kuten tämä foorumi) niin voi tehdä hyvin pitkälle omalla nimelläänkin, jos ei syyllisty törkeään rikokseen. Siksi ylläpidon ja moderaattorin tehtävä on täällä puuttua asiattomuuksiin.


Tarkoitatko nyt sitä, että kun palvelin, jolla foorumiohjema pyörii, sijaitsee ulkomailla, suomalaisella ylläpidolla ei ole mitään vastuuta mistään? Voi se näin ollakin, vaikka minusta esim. se, että suomalainen kustantamo painattaa lehden ulkomaisessa painossa, ei vapauta vastuusta vaan julkaisijan kotipaikka ratkaisee.

Mutta minusta tämä kommenttisi on ristiriidassa sen kanssa, että sanot, että täällä on rekisteröidyttävä oikealla nimellä. Väitän, että käytännössä ei ole, ja se on niin ylläpidon kuin jäsentenkin tiedossa. Tosiasiassa ylläpito ei välitä anonyymiydestä ja muutamat henkilöt käyttävät sen hyväkseen. Lopputulos on, että tämän muodollisen säännön perusteella harjoitetaan vain mielivaltaa. Eli säännöt eivät ole kaikille samat. Vetoaminen ulkomailla sijaitsevaan palvelimeen on vain veruke sille, että sääntöä muka noudatettaisiin ja muutama häirikkö voi toimia siksi muka omalla nimellään.

Foorumin henki -ketjun perusteella  ja muutenkin  näkee, että oman nimen sääntö on vitsi, jonka tietää varsin moni. Paitsi ylläpito? Mutta kai teillä on syynne siihen, miksi tilanteen haluatte näin olevan. Minä en sitä ymmärrä, mutta tulen asian kanssa kyllä toimeen itse. Vaikka se alentaakin mielenkiintoa tähän foorumiin.




> Voitko antaa esimerkkejä, missä petterille on sallittu sellaista, mitä sinulle ei? Yritän pitää tasapuolista linjaa moderoinnissa, joka on riippumaton omista mielipiteistäni, mutta en väitäkään, että pystyisin vuodesta toiseen noudattamaan täsmälleen samaa linjaa. Siksi mielelläni otan palautetta vastaan kehittääkseni toimintaani moderaattorina.


En osaa antaa esimerkkejä. En ole pitänyt kirjaa näistä keskusteluista, enkä viitsi käyttää aikaa penkomiseen, kun omiakin viestejä no reilusti yli 6600. Fiilis on vain sellainen, että Petteri tai muutkin saavat haukkua henkilöitä, mutta siihen ei tule negatiivista kommenttia ylläpidolta. Toki joku homojuttu on poistettu, mutta se on eri asia kuin osallistua itse keskusteluun huomauttaen tai muuten puuttuen esim. juuri toisen haukkumiseen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Joku "nimimerkki" , ylläpidon suosima, kirjoittaa puuta heinää. Sellaiseen kun vastaa samalla tavalla (puuta heinää), niin ylläpito taatusti poistaa nämä vastaukset vaikka OT -ketjusta. Vaikka kyseessä ei olisi tietenkään mikään henkilökohtainen tai loukkaava kommentti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sellaiseen kun vastaa samalla tavalla (puuta heinää), niin ylläpito taatusti poistaa nämä vastaukset vaikka OT -ketjusta.


Kyllä minä olen aika puuta heinää offtopicciin vastaillut. Olisikohan syy kenties ollut liian provosoiva sisältö? Eräs nimimerkki provosoi kyllä tarjoamalla ties mitä "faktaa", mutta ammattilaistrollin tavoin pidättäytyy provosoimasta suoraan. Minusta on oikein hyvä, jos pitkäaikaistenkin kirjoittajien viestit poistetaan saman tien, jos lähdetään ampumaan täyslaidallisella riidanhaastamisella. En siis toki tiedä, kun en ole poistettuja viestejä lukenut, mutta tämän nyt vain tarjoan yhdeksi selitykseksi.

----------


## ultrix

> En osaa antaa esimerkkejä. En ole pitänyt kirjaa näistä keskusteluista, enkä viitsi käyttää aikaa penkomiseen, kun omiakin viestejä no reilusti yli 6600.


Anteeksi off-topic, mutta tää oli jotenkin osuva:


Antero, JLF:n paholaisen asianajaja?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Albert

> . Minusta on oikein hyvä, jos pitkäaikaistenkin kirjoittajien viestit poistetaan saman tien, jos lähdetään ampumaan täyslaidallisella riidanhaastamisella.


Minäkö riidanhaluinen, päin vastoin. :Smile: 
OT:n erässä ketjussa vain erään nimimerkin viestit alkoivat tuntua humoristisilta. Siihen hauskaanhan piti ottaa osaa humoristisesti, myötäeläen, nimiä ja merkkejä mainitsematta.

----------


## Kani

Jos on kirjoittaja, joka 

i) on itse ilmoittanut henkilötietoihinsa nimiyhdistelmän, joka vaikuttaa keksityltä ja jota moni epäilee keksityksi
ii) epäselvän henkilöllisyytensä turvin hyökkäilee voimakkaasti oikealla koko nimellään kirjoittavaa henkilöä kohtaan ja esittää tästä toistuvasti vihamielisiä väitteitä
iii) on ollut ja käyttäytynyt foorumilla aikaisemmin eri nimimerkeillä samalla tavalla,

tällainen tunnus tulisi sulkea. Ei ole mitään perustetta olla sulkematta. Juridiikka ei ole peruste, tai jos on, niin sulkemiselle.

----------


## Koala

Eikös se juuri suljettu. Kiitos ylläpitoon siitä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös se juuri suljettu. Kiitos ylläpitoon siitä!


Minäkin kiitän. Ja toivon, että sulkeminen on pysyvä eikä vain tilapäinen jäähy.

Nyt sitten vaan odotellaan, millä nimimerkillä tämä Epex-Kolli-Seba-Kantis seuraavan kerran rekisteröityy tänne.

----------


## sm3

> Eikös se juuri suljettu. Kiitos ylläpitoon siitä!


Niinkö? http://jlf.fi/f13/338-helsingin-metr...tml#post149482

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niinkö? http://jlf.fi/f13/338-helsingin-metr...tml#post149482


Kyseessä oli nähtävästi ns. jäähy. Näitähän on annettu ennenkin.

----------


## Koala

> Niinkö? http://jlf.fi/f13/338-helsingin-metr...tml#post149482


Niin. Oli suljettu viikon, mistä mä tiedän ihmisten jäähyjen kestoja.

----------


## Kani

Itse en osallistu Joukkoliikennefoorumiin niin kauan kun tapaus Kantokoski saa jatkaa. Korkeatasoinen vuoropuhelu joukkoliikennepolitiikasta on ollut syy olla täällä, mutta en halua osallistua keskusteluun, jossa on kyseisen nimimerkin takia epäilyttäviä piirteitä.

----------


## zige94

> Itse en osallistu Joukkoliikennefoorumiin niin kauan kun tapaus Kantokoski saa jatkaa. Korkeatasoinen vuoropuhelu joukkoliikennepolitiikasta on ollut syy olla täällä, mutta en halua osallistua keskusteluun, jossa on kyseisen nimimerkin takia epäilyttäviä piirteitä.


Kantokosken tunnushan on taas suljettu  :Very Happy:  Sen näkee viikon parin tai esim. kuukauden päästä suljettiinko pysyvästi vai taas jäähyä (ellei kuukanko valaise asiaa).

----------


## Koala

Montako kertaa Rane vielä tekee paluun?

----------


## 339-DF

Tervetullut uudistus tämä 11.7. tehty sääntöuudistus. Toivottavasti se johtaa asiallisempaan keskusteluun ja keksittyjen nimien poistumisiin foorumilta. Nykyisin kaikista internetissä edes jollain tasolla aktiivisista henkilöistä jää sen verran jälkiä eri puolille nettiä, ettei voi olla kovin vaikeaa löytää perusteltuja epäilyjä sille, miksi jonkun nimimerkin takaa löytyy keksitty nimi.

----------


## Vereora

Itse koen hullunkurisena säännön, joka kieltää viittaamasta foorumin käyttäjien nimimerkkeihin vaikka ne ovat julkisia kaikille, myös vierailijoille. Tosin aion sääntöä noudattaa niin kauan kuin se on voimassa.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse koen hullunkurisena säännön.


Minun mielestäni taas tavallaan hyvä sääntö. Epäilen että jotkut jlf-käyttäjät eivät halua että jokainen rekisteröimätön lukija saa tietää henkilön X henkilöllisyyden ellei tämä itse halua sitä mainostaa esim. allekirjoituksessa. Profiilia et pääse selaamaan mikäli et ole kirjautunut sisään, siispä "vierailijat" eivät niitä nää.

----------


## Vereora

> lukija saa tietää henkilön X henkilöllisyyden


Nyt käsitit kantani väärin. Viittasin siis nimimerkkeihin eli omalla kohdallani Vereora. Tietääkseni on kiellettyä viittaamasta postauksessa X- käyttäjän nimimerkkiin, vaikka se on jo kaikkien nähtävissä viesteissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietääkseni on kiellettyä viittaamasta postauksessa X- käyttäjän nimimerkkiin, vaikka se on jo kaikkien nähtävissä viesteissä.


Ei ole. Kiellettyä on viitata oikeaan nimeen ja käyttää sitä nimimerkin asemesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Toisaalta kuka tahansa voi rekisteröityä (sääntöjä noudattaen oman nimensä henkilötietohinsa liittäen) ja käydä läpi halutessaan vaikkapa kaikkien jäsenten henkilötiedot. Täsmälleen tällaiseen toimintaan ei kovin monella taida riittää mielenkiintoa eikä aikaakaan, mutta joidenkin innokkaiden kirjoittajien taustoja on tällä tavoin tutkiskeltu. Kuten joskus olen tainnut mainita, minuun on ottanut yksityisviestein yhteyttä henkilö, joka ei koskaan ole tänne mitään kirjoittanut eikä hänen ole ollut tarkoituskaan kirjoittaa, vaan on halunnut tutustua joihinkin asioihin tarkemmin kuin mitä rekisteröitymätön lukija voi tehdä. Minun kohdallani yhteydenotto johti rakentavahenkiseen lehtihaastatteluun kuvineen kaikkineen.

Foorumin sääntöjä on tietenkin noudatettava siitä riippumatta, kokeeko jäsen sääntöjen jokaisen kohdan mielekkäänä. Sen lisäksi tulee noudattaa Suomen lakia.

----------


## Vereora

> Ei ole. Kiellettyä on viitata oikeaan nimeen ja käyttää sitä nimimerkin asemesta.


No, sivuston moderaattori on muutellut viestiäni kirjoittaen syyksi "poistettu viittaus käyttäjään" tai jotakin sinnepäin. Jos tämä on sivuston linja kunnioitan sitä kyllä. 
Mielestäni täällä on vain eriskummallisen salamyhkäinen sekä herkkä moderointi linja. Mutta en ole tullut sivustolle protestoimaan tai sotimaan moderaattoreita vastaan joten noudatan siis sääntöjä.

----------


## Karosa

> Mielestäni täällä on vain eriskummallisen salamyhkäinen sekä herkkä moderointi linja.


Niin ja sillä tavalla täällä pysyy jonkinlainen kuri. Asiattomat viestit poistuu aika alta yksikön, se on varma ja vissi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No, sivuston moderaattori on muutellut viestiäni kirjoittaen syyksi "poistettu viittaus käyttäjään" tai jotakin sinnepäin.


Se on vain huonosti ilmaistu, mutta kyse on varmasti ollut nimenomaan siitä, että olet viitannut sen nimimerkin haltijan oikeaan henkilöllisyyteen. Nimimerkkiin viittaaminen tietenkään ei ole kiellettyä, koska silloin mikään keskustelu ei olisi mahdollista. Nimimerkin idea juuri on olla se "tunnus", jolla keskustelijoihin viitataan.

----------


## Vereora

> mutta kyse on varmasti ollut nimenomaan siitä, että olet viitannut sen nimimerkin haltijan oikeaan henkilöllisyyteen.


En ole koskaan viitannut foorumilla kenenkään henkilöllisyyteen. Olen aina kutsunut ihmisiä nimimerkeillä. Tässä tapauksessa myös.

----------


## sm3

Olisi aina hyvä jos ylläpitäjä tai mode liittyisi keskusteluun ja kertoisi miten asia on ettei käyttäjien tarvitse arvailla mitä ylläpitäjä/moderaattori on tarkoittanut jollakin jutulla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole koskaan viitannut foorumilla kenenkään henkilöllisyyteen. Olen aina kutsunut ihmisiä nimimerkeillä. Tässä tapauksessa myös.


Arvelisin, että kyseessä on tämä viesti: http://jlf.fi/f24/8082-tunnusten-akt...tml#post157141

Moderaattorin teksti on siinä: "poistettu viittaus moderaattorin henkilöllisyyteen". Tämän ei voi tulkita tarkoittavan muuta kuin nimenomaan koko nimen käyttöä nimimerkin asemesta tai moderaattorin henkilöllisyyteen viittaamista muuten (ammattiin, asuinpaikkaan tms.). Sitä siis moderaattori on tarkoittanut (olipa viestissäsi näin tehty tai ei). Kun en ole nähnyt alkuperäistä tekstiäsi, en voi kuin arvailla. Yksi selitys on, että olet käyttänyt moderaattorin sukunimeä etkä tarkkaa nimimerkin muotoa kuukanko. Toinen selitys, että viittasit hänen työhönsä. Kolmas, että moderaattori nyt vain kiireessä luki väärin. Laita moderaattorille yksityisviesti ja kysy, mikä selitys on. En ole tutustunut vBulletinin tekniikkaan, mutta se mahdollisesti säilyttää viestien kaikki muokkausversiot.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämän ei voi tulkita tarkoittavan muuta kuin nimenomaan koko nimen käyttöä nimimerkin asemesta tai moderaattorin henkilöllisyyteen viittaamista muuten (ammattiin, asuinpaikkaan tms.).


Aivan, tässä tapauksessa henkilöllisyyteen viittaamista muuten. Säännöissähän sanotaan: "Jäsenet eivät saa paljastaa muiden käyttäjien nimiä tai *niihin viittaavaa* rekisteröitymättömille käyttäjille esim. foorumin viesteissä." Muista foorumin jäsenistä ei siis saa kertoa tietoja, jotka perustuvat siihen, että on käynyt katsomassa jäsenen oikean nimen. Sellaisia tietoja saa tietysti kertoa, jotka jäsen on itse kertonut foorumilla.

----------


## iiko

> Sinä olet moderaattori nimimerkillä ja minä foorumin jäseneksi omalla nimelläni kirjautunut henkilö. Meillä on eri rooli ja eri vapaudet. Minä en pääse penkomaan, keitä kirjoittajat ovat todellisuudessa, en voi komentaa heitä, en muokata tekstejä enkä sulkea tunnuksia. Mutta minulla ei ole myöskään vastuuta noista asioista, eikä minun siten tarvitse ottaa kirjoittaessani huomion sitä, että minulla on foorumilla enemmän valtaa kuin muilla. Kun minulla ei ole mitään valtaa. Se on tämän pelin henki.


Öh? Sisäänkirjautunut käyttäjä pääsee klikkaamaan nimimerkkiä ja pääsee sitä kautta katsomaan käyttäjän antamat nimitiedot. Siten voin tarkistaa, että nimimerkki "Antero Alku" on antanut etunimitiedokseen "Antero" ja sukunimitiedokseen "Alku". Samalla tavalla näen myöskin nimimerkin "kuukanko" hänen järjestelmäänsä merkityt vastaavat tiedot. En usko, että minulla on sen enempää oikeuksia kuin muillakaan järjestelmän normikäyttäjillä. Tietysti tilanne on se, ettei tänne annettuja nimiä varmaan pääse mitenkään sataprosenttisesti varmistamaan, ovatko ne oikein vai ei, mutta ainakin tässä tapauksessa mainitsemani kaksi nimimerkkiä ovat sellaisia, että näiden voisi olettaa olevan oikeilla nimillään esiintyviä henkilöitä.

----------


## petteri

> Öh? Sisäänkirjautunut käyttäjä pääsee klikkaamaan nimimerkkiä ja pääsee sitä kautta katsomaan käyttäjän antamat nimitiedot. Siten voin tarkistaa, että nimimerkki "Antero Alku" on antanut etunimitiedokseen "Antero" ja sukunimitiedokseen "Alku". Samalla tavalla näen myöskin nimimerkin "kuukanko" hänen järjestelmäänsä merkityt vastaavat tiedot. En usko, että minulla on sen enempää oikeuksia kuin muillakaan järjestelmän normikäyttäjillä. Tietysti tilanne on se, ettei tänne annettuja nimiä varmaan pääse mitenkään sataprosenttisesti varmistamaan, ovatko ne oikein vai ei, mutta ainakin tässä tapauksessa mainitsemani kaksi nimimerkkiä ovat sellaisia, että näiden voisi olettaa olevan oikeilla nimillään esiintyviä henkilöitä.


Joo. Kummallista ininää ja ehkä itse-ehostustakin tuo jatkuva omalla nimellä esiintymisen ylemmyyden korostaminen. Se nyt vaan on niin, että nykyään yleensä muut kuin poliitikot eivät halua, että kirjoittamalla Googleen vaikka "Kalle Kirjoittaja" koko henkilön eri alojen kirjoitushistorian voi lukea. Siksi käytetään joukkoliikennefoorumin tyyppisiä nimimerkkejä, kuten vaikka kuukanko tai petteri.

Vaikka oma lukunsa toki ovat sitten myös ne tälläkin foorumilla esiintyvät suuret ajattelijat, jotka jaksavat kyseenalaistaa, onko palstan aktiivikirjoittaja todellinen henkilö ja esiintyykö hän oikealla nimellä jos häntä ei ole koskaan nähty Raitioseuran kissanristiäisissä. Tuo siitä huolimatta, että jos uteliaalla henkilöllä on hiukan älynlahjoja ja auttavia salapoliisin kykyjä, niin nimimerkin takana olevan nimen saa usein yhdistettyä oikeaan Googlella löytyvään henkilöön foorumin eri viesteissä esiintyvien vihjeiden perusteella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka oma lukunsa toki ovat sitten myös ne tälläkin foorumilla esiintyvät suuret ajattelijat, jotka jaksavat kyseenalaistaa, onko palstan aktiivikirjoittaja todellinen henkilö ja esiintyykö hän oikealla nimellä jos häntä ei ole koskaan nähty Raitioseuran kissanristiäisissä. Tuo siitä huolimatta, että jos uteliaalla henkilöllä on hiukan älynlahjoja ja auttavia salapoliisin kykyjä, niin nimimerkin takana olevan nimen saa yhdistettyä oikeaan Googlella löytyvään henkilöön foorumin eri viesteissä esiintyvien vihjeiden perusteella.


Jaaha, pitää taas aloittaa metakeskustelu. Siksikö, että Kani yritti aloittaa keskustelua itse asiasta? Parhaitenhan asia painuu unholaan ryhtymällä mesoamaan epäolennaisuuksista.

Mutta kirjoitat siis yllä, että jokaisen rekisteröityneen käyttäjän voi helposti selvittää joka tapauksessa. No miksi sitten itsekin haluat pitää pääsi pensaassa etkä paljasta, kuka ja mikä olet? Otetaan nyt vaikka esimerkiksi Vristo. Vaikka hänkään ei pidä käyttäjänimenään omaa väestörekisterissä olevaa nimeä, hän tuo avoimesti esiin sen, että hän on ammatiltaan bussinkuljettaja. Ja näin jokainen rekisteröitymätönkin lukija ymmärtää henkilön taustan ja kykenee ottamaan sen huomioon keskusteluja lukiessaan. Vristo ei ole poliitikko, joita tunnut vihaavan, vaan hän toimii suoraselkäisesti ja avoimesti tuoden esille asian, jonka tietää vaikuttavan käytävässä keskustelussa.

Se, että rekisteröityneet käyttäjät pääsevät katsomaan toisten rekisteröinnissä antamia henkilötietoja, ei tarkoita samaa kuin että jäsen Vriston, Rainerin tai itseni tapaan esiintyy avoimesti. Esimerkiksi Kuukanko ei viesteissään tuo esille Vriston tapaan, onko hänellä siviilissä tai ammatissa kytköksiä asioihin, joista täällä keskustsellaan ja joita hän moderoi. Minä tiedän kytkökset kyllä, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että tällä foorumilla halutaan antaa jäsenen itse päättää, tuodaanko kytkökset esiin. Eli kun Kuukanko ei asioitaan itse esittele, en minäkään hänen asioitaan viesteissäni esittele, vaikka joskus voisi olla aiheellista.

Kun teen eroa moderaattorin ja foorumin jäsenen välillä, kyse on vielä korostetummin henkilön taustojen ja kytköksien merkityksestä. Sillä onhan aivan selvä, että jos moderaattori edustaa vaikka bussiyritystä, joka omien liiketoimintaintressiensä vuoksi vastustaa raideliikennettä, niin olisi kaikkien  siis myös rekisteröimättömien  lukijoiden kannalta rehellistä ja ymmärrettävää, että asia on tiedossa. Silloin tulee esimerkiksi hyvin ymmärretyksi, miksi raitiovaunun väittäminen päästä päähän vessaksi on moderaattorin mielestä vain hyvää huumoria, mutta normaalia terävämpi kielenkäyttö bussien arvostelussa aiheuttaa viestin siistimistä tai poistamista. Tai miksi yhden bussiyrityksen arvostelu ei ole yhtä suotavaa kuin muiden.

Korostan, että tämä on vain esimerkki, jolla ei ole mitään yhteyttä todellisuuteen tai todellisiin henkilöihin, eikä esimerkin sisällöstä siksi ole tarpeen keskustella enempää. Todellisuudestahan en edes voi tietää, kun en voi tietää, mitä viestejä on poistettu ja mistä syystä moderoitu, koska poistettuja ja moderoimattomia viestejä ei pääse tarkistamaan edes rekisteröitynyt jäsen. Se, että moderointeja ja poistoja on, on totta, koska sentään jää jotain jälkiä kuten valituksia siitä, että jonkun viestejä on poistettu tai moderoitu.

Yleisemmin, onhan eri asia, ylläpitääkö joukkoliikenneaiheista foorumia VR-Yhtymä, Linja-autoliitto, Onnibus Oy, HSL, HKL, LVM, AKT, Kokoomus tai vaikkapa Länsimetro Oy. Jokainen ymmärtää, että vapaata keskustelua ei voida käydä minkään edellä mainitun tahon ylläpitämällä foorumilla. Ja sen näkee myös käytännössä, jos seuraa tällaisten organisaatioiden Facebook-sivuja tai muita nettipalstoja. Mutta on lukijoita kohtaan petollista, jos on foorumi, joka on olevinaan riippumaton, mutta oikeasti ei olekaan. Todellinen ylläpitäjähän voi vaikka perustaa joukon nimimerkkitunnuksia, jotka kirjoittavat myötämielisesti todellisesta ylläpitäjästä ja sen intresseistä ja tavoitteista ja moittivat muita. Syyttäen esimerkiksi poliittisista intresseistä ja kääntäen kiperistä asioista keskustelemisen epäolennaisuuksiin, jotta totuus ei olisi edes keskustelunaihe.

Ja tästä kuten edeltäkin, lukijan tekemät päätelmät ovat hänen omiaan. Edellä oleva on vain esimerkki ja mainitut organisaatiot on mainittu vain esimerkin vuoksi. Eikä niiden mainitseminen tarkoita sitä, että mikään niistä varmasti millään tavalla tekisi mitään tai edes mitään sen kaltaista kuin esimerkissä on esitetty. Eli on tarpeetonta alkaa kinata siitä, onko esimerkki totta vai ei.

Se, mitä edellä esimerkissä kirjoitin, ei ole mitään muuta kuin epärehellistä julkisen mielipiteen muokkausta. Tietenkin tällainen petollisuus on sosiaalisessa mediassa mahdollista, eikä siihen taida purra oikein mikään lakikaan, joka sentään jotenkin yrittää suitsia saman asian tekemistä perinteisessä lehdistössä. Kyse on vähän samasta asiasta kuin YLE:n sattumalta eilen esiin tuoma kritiikki lobbauksesta ja poliittisen vaikuttamisen ostamisesta rahalla. (Sattumaa siis sen suhteen, että satuin lobbaamista tässä pari viikkoa sitten kritisoimaan.) Lobbauskaan ei ole laissa kiellettyä, mutta oikeustajun ja demokratian periaatteisiin asia ei sovi lainkaan, kuten oikeusoppineet toteavat.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kirjoitat siis yllä, että jokaisen rekisteröityneen käyttäjän voi helposti selvittää joka tapauksessa. No miksi sitten itsekin haluat pitää pääsi pensaassa etkä paljasta, kuka ja mikä olet?


Nykyään kiusallanikin, kun salaperäisyys sopii niin hyvin kirjoittajaimagooni ja arvoihini. En itse kumartele auktoriteettia tai asemaa, vaan arvostan älyn juoksua. Minusta se onko kirjoittajana vaikka Aalto-yliopiston professori tai vapaa-ajattelija Kainuun korvesta ei ole merkitystä (en ole itse kumpikaan). Sillä onko jotain sanottavaa ja kuinka hyvin mielipiteensä ilmaisee on.

Pohjimmiltaan halveksin kirjoitustyyliä, jossa jatkuvasti pyritään perusteettomasti korostamaan ajatusten arvoa liittämällä ne auktoriteettiasemaan tai ammatilliseen suuntautumiseen. Jos ajatukset ja mielipiteet ovat nerokkaita on ihan sama kuka ne esittää ja lanta on lantaa vaikka se tulisi millaisen ukkoylijumalan kynästä. En siis esittele itseäni nykyistä enempää, koska se ketuttaa asemalla ratsastajia ja enkä usko muuhun kuin kirjainten auktoriteettiin nettikeskustelussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyään kiusallanikin, kun salaperäisyys sopii niin hyvin kirjoittajaimagooni ja arvoihini. En itse kumartele auktoriteettia tai asemaa, vaan arvostan älyn juoksua ... enkä usko muuhun kuin kirjainten auktoriteettiin nettikeskustelussa.


Niinpä. Puskista huutelija ei ole vastuussa kummastakaan. Kun on pää pusikossa, voi huoletta päästellä sitä, mikä tulee siitä, mikä on näkyvissä. Meillä, jotka esiinnymme avoimesti, ei ole tarvetta eikä varaa kirjoittaa hölynpölyä.

Hupaisaa sinänsä, että kaltaisiasi puskista huutelijoita ja vahvoja auktoriteetteja yhdistävät samanlaiset puheet. Kun on päässyt tarpeeksi kovaan asemaan, voi ravistella hihasta ja heittää hatusta ihan mitä vaan. Arvonsa kullakin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Meillä, jotka esiinnymme avoimesti, ei ole tarvetta eikä varaa kirjoittaa hölynpölyä.


Miksi kutsutaan kirjoitustyyliä, jossa kirjoittaja esittää itsensä muita keskustelijoita arvokkaampana pikkuseikkojen perusteella ja kuvaa itsensä erehtymättömänä? Onkohan sille joku hyvä nimi?

----------


## j-lu

->Petteri ja Antero, hankkikaa huone, tuota aiheeseen liittymätöntä lässytystä ei vain jaksa lukea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Petteri ja Antero, hankkikaa huone, tuota aiheeseen liittymätöntä lässytystä ei vain jaksa lukea.


Samaa mieltä. Mutta ei voi, koska Petteri paljastaisi itsensä. Tämän jälkeen jätän tämän hölynpölyn jatkamisen yksin Petterille.

Antero

----------


## sm3

> Samaa mieltä. Mutta ei voi, koska Petteri paljastaisi itsensä. Tämän jälkeen jätän tämän hölynpölyn jatkamisen yksin Petterille.
> 
> Antero


Pidin Anteroa melko hyvänä kirjoittajana, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että se onkin vääränlainen kuva ja todellisuus onkin jotain muuta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Pidin Anteroa melko hyvänä kirjoittajana, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että se onkin vääränlainen kuva ja todellisuus onkin jotain muuta.


Mä en kyllä löytänyt Anteron kirjoituksesta mitään huomautettavaa, vaikka mikroskoopilla sitä tarkastelinkin.

P.S. Antero voisi mielestäni täysin rohkeasti sanoa (automaatti)metron suhteen "Mitä mää sanoin?", sillä sen verran naulan kantaan Anteron vuosien takaiset kirjoitukset ja pelot ovat toteutuneet. Anteron pelot ovat toteutuneet, mutta automaatti ei taida aivan niin onnistuneesti toteutua. Ever.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta on lukijoita kohtaan petollista, jos on foorumi, joka on olevinaan riippumaton, mutta oikeasti ei olekaan.


Ei tämä palsta ole tietääkseni väittänytkään olevansa riippumaton. Vaikka tätä pitää yksityishenkilö, on hänelläkin mielipiteitä foorumilla keskusteltavista asioista. Ja kun kyseessä on yksityishenkilö, ei hänen mielipiteensä edes ole mitenkään suoraviivaisesti pääteltävissä, vaan mielipiteitä voi vaan yrittää arvailla esim. hänen kirjoittamista viesteistään.

Omasta puolestani pyrin objektiiviseen moderointiin, tosin omaa mielipidettäni vastustavien viestien suhteen yritän olla piirun verran sallivampi kuin samaa mieltä olevien tai neutraalien viestien kanssa. On kuitenkin inhimillistä, etten kykene tekemään moderointia(kaan) konemaisella tarkkuudella, vaan linja voi ajoittain vaihdella jonkin verran.




> Hupaisaa sinänsä, että kaltaisiasi puskista huutelijoita ja vahvoja auktoriteetteja yhdistävät samanlaiset puheet. Kun on päässyt tarpeeksi kovaan asemaan, voi ravistella hihasta ja heittää hatusta ihan mitä vaan.


Minusta taas petteri sanoi, että hänelle nimenomaan ei merkitse se kuka sanoo, vaan mitä sanoo. Sinähän olet useaan kertaan vaatinut petteriä esittämään taustojaan, jotta voisit arvioida hänen kompetenssiaan sen pohjalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinähän olet useaan kertaan vaatinut petteriä esittämään taustojaan, jotta voisit arvioida hänen kompetenssiaan sen pohjalta.


Kompetenssi näkyy viesteissä, eikä tausta sitä paranna. Avoin ja piilosta esiintyminen ovat eri asia. Se on sitä, mikä tekee eron mm. suomi24-keskustelujen ja Facebook-ryhmien tai muiden, todellisella henkilöllisyydellä toimivien palstojen välille. Ja samasta syytä lehdistö on pääsääntöisesti lopettanut nimimerkkikirjoitusten julkaisemisen mielipidesivuillaan. Mutta jos tätä eroa ei ymmärrä, niin en välitä ryhtyä sitä enempää selittämään.

Hyvä kuitenkin, että siirsit nämä viestit tänne. Tämän jälkeen ei tarvikaan enää tätä ketjua avata. Toivottavasti vaan asiaketjujen keskustelu pysyisi asiassa.

Antero

----------


## Lasse

> Kompetenssi näkyy viesteissä.
> 
> Antero


Minä kun olen luullut tämän olevan joukkoliikenneharrastukseeen keskittyvä foorumi, jossa ei kompetenssia voisi eikä tulisi kaikilta osallistujilta vaatia. Näin ei siis olekaan, vaan osallistujien täytyy olla raideliikentedn asiantuntijoita. Kumipyöräliikenteen kannattajathan ovat täällä selkeästi vihattuja!

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä kun olen luullut tämän olevan joukkoliikenneharrastukseeen keskittyvä foorumi, jossa ei kompetenssia voisi eikä tulisi kaikilta osallistujilta vaatia.


Näin nimenomaan onkin.

----------


## sm3

On jokaisen oma asia mitä nettiin omalla nimellään kirjoittaa, saa ihan vapaasti kirjottaa vaikka mitä roskaa jos omalla nimellään semmosta haluaa tehdä. Jos henkilö ei itsestään halua tuoda esille muuta kuin nimensä niin siihenkin on oikeus koska tämä foorumi ei vaadi taustojensa perusteellista selvittämistä foorumin ylläpitäjälle ja käyttäjille. Kukaan ei tietenkään kiellä vaikka YV:llä kysymästä, eri asia saako vastausta.

Eri asia tietty jos on jollain tavoin tunnettu henkilö niin silloin kannattaa juttujaan vähän varoja, jos taas on ihan tuntematon tyyppi kuten vaikka minä niin ei ole oikeastaan mitään väliä mitä kirjottaa.

----------


## iiko

> Minä kun olen luullut tämän olevan joukkoliikenneharrastukseeen keskittyvä foorumi, jossa ei kompetenssia voisi eikä tulisi kaikilta osallistujilta vaatia. Näin ei siis olekaan, vaan osallistujien täytyy olla raideliikentedn asiantuntijoita. Kumipyöräliikenteen kannattajathan ovat täällä selkeästi vihattuja!


Olen sitä mieltä, että pahimmassa tapauksessa omalla nimellään esiintyvällä alaan liittyvällä asiantuntijalla on helposti riski ryhtyä keskustelussa besserwisseröimään sekä esiintymään auktoriteettina, pahimmassa tapauksessa Ainoana Oikeana Mielipiteenä. Tällaisella harrastelijafoorumilla kaikki esiintyvät pääsääntöisesti yksityishenkilöinä (sanoin pääsääntöisesti siksi, että jos on sidoksia johonkin yritykseen, voi luonnollisesti oikoa väittämiä yrityksen edustajana) ja siksi mielestäni kaikki ovat keskusteluissa tasan samalla viivalla riippumatta siitä, mitä siellä kirjoittajan tiedoissa suurelle yleisölle näkyy.

Kun on 80-luvun loppupuolelta tullut erilaisilla keskustelufoorumeilla pyörittyä, on tullut opittua se, että jos ei tiedä vastapuolta, ei kannata syyttää asiantuntemattomaksi taikka vetää väitteistä taikka kirjoitustyylistä liian pitkälle meneviä johtopäätelmiä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minä kun olen luullut tämän olevan joukkoliikenneharrastukseeen keskittyvä foorumi, jossa ei kompetenssia voisi eikä tulisi kaikilta osallistujilta vaatia. Näin ei siis olekaan, vaan osallistujien täytyy olla raideliikentedn asiantuntijoita. Kumipyöräliikenteen kannattajathan ovat täällä selkeästi vihattuja!


Tietysti tämänkin foorumin lähtökohtana on (on ainakin minusta parempi että on) keskustelu asioista eri taustoilla ja erilaisilla kokemuspohjilla olevien keskustelijoiden välillä. Kuitenkin usein jossain vaiheessa keskustelu menee politiikkaan tai suunnitteluperiaatteisiin ja toisaalta numeroperäisiin faktoihin. Politiikasta ja suunnitteluperiaatteista nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä, mutta erityisesti noista viimeksimainituista keskusteltaessa vaatii minusta aika vahvat argumentit, jotta nämä pystyy kumoamaan.

Hyvä esimerkki lienee kuvaaja eri joukkoliikenneliikennevälineiden optimaalisista palvelualueista, jossa kaupunkialueilla bussiliikenteelle on esitetty optimaaliseksi palvelualueeksi alle 1000 matkustajaa/tunti/suunta ja raskaallle raideliikenteelle yli 10000 matkustajaa/tunti/suunta. Raitioliikenne sitten hoitaisi tähän väliin jäävän kysynnän.

Kysymys siis kuuluu: Pitääkö esimerkiksi tästä kysymyksestä pitää tehdä puolesta-ja-vastaan-kysymys? Ja jos pitää, niin miksi pitää? Vai onko kysymys lähinnä siitä, ettei oikein ymmärretä asioiden suuruusluokkia ja sen takia numeroihin pohjautuviin perusteluihin suhtaudutaan torjuvasti?

----------


## bussifriikki

Hieman OT, mutta mitä *+*-merkki joidenkin nimimerkkien perässä etusivun aktiivisten käyttäjien listassa tarkoittaa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hieman OT, mutta mitä *+*-merkki joidenkin nimimerkkien perässä etusivun aktiivisten käyttäjien listassa tarkoittaa?


"Käyttäjä on yhteydenpitolistallasi".

----------

